# Ladies Treffen



## trhaflhow (17. November 2009)

wie im winterpokalfred hier schon angeklungen besteht wohl interesse an einem ladies treffen
der harz wird als option bisher ganz gut angenommen

pfingsten diskutiert, von einigen für geeignet von anderen weniger geeignet empfunden

ich hätte noch folgenden vorschlag.
 einfach das thema hier weiter diskutieren, da wahrscheinlich der WP fred zu unübersichtlich wird.

bzgl lokation  
wie wäre es denn eigentlich mit rhön odenwald thüringer wald - läge eher in der "mitte" von dtl
kenne mich dort aber nicht aus .
andere vorschläge? termine?

auf ein hoffentlich baldiges kennenlernen


----------



## Bergradlerin (17. November 2009)

Ja, der Thüringer Wald hat traumhaft schöne Ecken! Aber der Harz hat tolle Trails, wie ich gehört habe. Und wir hätten jemanden, der (die!) sich auskennt...  

Ich kann zwischen dem 18. Mai und dem 4. Juni 2010. Davor und danach habe ich ein Rennen im Offenburg und am Tegernsee. Das ist fix (wenn ich fit bin  ). Aber dazwischen... Das ist doch die Zeit, die angepeilt ist, oder? 

Also ich freue mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cosy (17. November 2009)

Also Rhön ist eher langweilig - es gibt zwar sicherlich dort auch schöne Trails, dennoch wäre das Fichtelgebirge deutlich empfehlenswerter: liegt auch (fast) in der Mitte von D´-land und dort gibt´s tolle Trails, ne nette Downhillstrecke am Ochsenkopf (Bullheadmountain ) und die Unterkünfte sind auch bezahlbar.


----------



## trhaflhow (17. November 2009)

äh was ich noch sagen wollte, können ja auch 2 locations werden 
alle unter einen hut bringen wird eh schwierig
ich gehöre dann zur nicht ferien und nicht feiertags fraktion die sich gerne in der mitte dtl und mitte/ende  juni trifft


----------



## Bergradlerin (17. November 2009)

Die Ferien würde ich auch lieber umgehen... Großzügig!


----------



## Cristina (17. November 2009)

....um nochmal auf den Harz zurückzukommen.
Wer noch nicht da war hat was definitiv etwas verpaßt 
wer schon da war wird immer wieder kommen

Guides, weiblich natürlich, haben wir, nicht war isa 
Unterkunft ist in einer zunftigen Hütte bis zu 30 Schlafplätzen und zu spotpreisen organisierbar, nur nicht 1 Monat vorher...

Im Juni scheint es den meisten zu passen.
Zwei Lokationen, ich weiß nicht....

Ich stell mal ein paar Fotos in mein MTB-Album natürlich vom Harz

Cristina


----------



## Bergradlerin (17. November 2009)

Ich habe ein WoMo, also Wohn-, Schlaf-, Ess- sowie Badezimmer und Küche immer dabei. Und die Radlwerkstatt...    Von mir aus können wir also auch in der Pampa nächtigen.


----------



## Surfmoe (17. November 2009)

Ich bin für Harz... Kann die Woche nach Pfingsten nicht.. inklusive WE, ansonsten bisher noch immer.. ausser im Feb, da gehts nach Barbados.. (zu, Windsurfen, nicht zum Biken )


----------



## mtbbee (17. November 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Ich habe ein WoMo, also Wohn-, Schlaf-, Ess- sowie Badezimmer und Küche immer dabei. Und die Radlwerkstatt...    Von mir aus können wir also auch in der Pampa nächtigen.



 so was ähnliches, jedoch geländegängiger gebaut, habe ich auch  - schwarz campieren geht sicher auch irgendwo in Mitteldeutschland

Wegen Termin: bis Ende Dezember müssen auch wir in der Firma unsere Urlaubsplanung abgeben. Also bei mir wäre ein verlängertes Wochenende möglich, aber nicht da wo Feiertage angesagt sind. Da bin ich grundsätzlich fremdbestimmt . 
Ort wäre Mitteldeutschland fein ... den Rennsteig kenne ich nur vor Jahren von so einem abartige langen Crosslauf her - war sehr schön (die Gegend). 

So was z.B. : http://www.ferienhausmiete.de/ferienhaus_details.php?obj_nr=26417 habe ich in einem anderen Forum entdeckt wo ich mich auch noch rumtreibe


----------



## contesssa (17. November 2009)

Als Thüringerin könnte ich den Thüringer Wald durchaus vorschlagen, allerdings kenne ich die Geheimtipps nicht. Frankenwald ist auch in Ordnung, bin da schon Touren gefahren....Aber für Harz bin ich wirklich sehr zu haben. Terminlich bin ich relativ flexibel, allerdings ( wie schon gesagt) bin ich ab spätestens Anfang Juli in den Alpen zu Gange.


----------



## velo1981 (17. November 2009)

Der Harz ist von mir drei Stunden entfernt. Das geht also noch. Ich weiß nur nicht, ob ich mit euch mithalten kann und wie ich mein Rad in meinem Arosa transportieren soll...

Theorethisch könnte man doch eine Begleitlady mitbringen oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfmoe (18. November 2009)

velo1981 schrieb:


> Der Harz ist von mir drei Stunden entfernt. Das geht also noch. Ich weiß nur nicht, ob ich mit euch mithalten kann und wie ich mein Rad in meinem Arosa transportieren soll...
> 
> Theorethisch könnte man doch eine Begleitlady mitbringen oder?



Je nachdem wanns ist, kann ich dich auch gerne mitnehmen.. Unser Volvo ist für 3 Räder getestet  Ob ich mithalten kann weiss ich auch nicht... aber bin sicher, dass alle nett sind und auf die langsamen/ängstlichen/faulen irgendwo warten  







Oder?


----------



## Bergradlerin (18. November 2009)

velo1981 schrieb:


> Theorethisch könnte man doch eine Begleitlady mitbringen oder?



Praktisch auch!  

Zweifel, mithalten zu können? Typisch Frau!   
Ich sag´s mal so: Wenn ich olles Wrack mithalten kann, könnt Ihr das auch! Außerdem haben wir alle (hoffentlich!) Bremsen an unseren Bikes. Und absteigen, um zu warten können wir auch. Und wenn wir viele genug sind, gibt´s eben zwei Gruppen.


----------



## trhaflhow (18. November 2009)

sind zwar 450km in den harz, aber da ich noch nie dort war würde es mich sehr reizen.

naja nur erwas weiter als der gardasee (380) und da gehts auch ofter am woende hin

ich bin viel flexibler wenn mein anhang ( im gegensatz zu mir lieb nett und sozialverträglichund  kochen kann er auch besser) mit kommt. er jault schon auf dem sofa rum, dass er auch mal in der harz möchte.

VW bus mit küche und klappdach vorhanden.

er muss dann nach dem woende wieder heim. ich kann vielleicht, je nach termin und ob noch jemand zeit hat oben bleiben oder auf dem rückweg im thüringer wald fränkische etc biken


----------



## Surfmoe (18. November 2009)

Ja Moment, wenn Anhang mitkommt, dann bring ich meinen auch mit.. aber ehrlich gesagt, faend ich das doof..


----------



## apoptygma (18. November 2009)

Woche nach Pfingsten habe ich Rennwochende-Vorbereitungen hier in Hagen (und werd wohl dann auch selbst hier starten)


----------



## Cristina (18. November 2009)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfmoe (18. November 2009)

Sauguenstig die Huette.. 
Terminlich.. das zweite WE


----------



## velo1981 (18. November 2009)

das zweite We ist für mich wenn auch besser.

Das kollidiert dann auch nicht mit Willingen, wo ja wahrscheinlich der ein oder andere mitwill. (ich nicht )

Wieviele Leute passen denn in die Hütte?


----------



## Cristina (18. November 2009)

velo1981 schrieb:


> das zweite We ist für mich wenn auch besser.
> 
> Das kollidiert dann auch nicht mit Willingen, wo ja wahrscheinlich der ein oder andere mitwill. (ich nicht )
> 
> Wieviele Leute passen denn in die Hütte?



25-30 Schlafplätze, einen Garten zum Zelten und einen Einfahrtsbereich geeignet für WoMos 

Apropo: 
- Keine Haustiere erlaubt
- frau muß evtl. damit rechnen dass sich Mitglieder auf die Hütte verirren auch nach angekündigten     Veranstaltungen, aber das kommt sehr selten vor, ich jedenfalls habe es noch nicht erlebt.


----------



## contesssa (18. November 2009)

Ich würde auf jeden Fall gern dabei sein wollen! Welches WE es dann wird, ist mir egal, so weit kann ich ohnehin noch nicht denken


----------



## mtbbee (18. November 2009)

550 km von München  - ist schon verdammt weit ... 'n Wohnmobil tuckert so mit 100 dahin, dann die A9 am Do/Fr ist immer nervig. Vielleicht kann man ja für die Südlichter einen kleinen Bus mieten 

Gerade in die Urlaubsdatei geschaut: 18-20.6. wäre gut.


----------



## trhaflhow (18. November 2009)

auch eher das 2.
das erste woende ist frohnleichnam wenn ich nicht irre


----------



## Cristina (18. November 2009)

Ein paar nette videos...

Magdeburger Weg, ein Muß und eine Herrausforderung
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjWWJKa3UqY"]YouTube- Ridethemountain - Schneidi, Magdeburger Weg, Harz[/ame]

Abfahrt Brocken Schierke
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HuVPPXEOXU"]YouTube- Vom Brocken nach Schierke Ã¼ber SandbrinkstraÃe. Mountainbike Helmkamera[/ame]

Bikepark Braunlage
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBbQ1Tuafyc"]YouTube- Bikepark Braunlage 26. und 27.09.2009[/ame]

Pionierweg
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IUV6Zs41zY"]YouTube- Pionierweg Harz - Dramatic Edit Harz Outtakes[/ame]

Kästeklippe
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2W7vZBd2lfQ"]YouTube- MTB Freeride Harz KÃ¤steKlippe Cuxhaven Trupp[/ame]

So ein Mist ich will den Sommer wieder


----------



## Martina H. (18. November 2009)

Hallo,

na, dann werd ich mich hier auch mal melden 

Treffen im Harz fänd ich prima ... und da der Norden bei so etwas eigentlich nie auftaucht...

Also wenn ich mitkommen dürfte - als Bergaufschieberin und Bergabschisser...

M.


----------



## Cristina (18. November 2009)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mitkommen dürfte - als Bergaufschieberin und Bergabschisser...
> 
> M.



Einzige Vorraussetzung:
-weiblich
-in Besitz und die Benutzung eines MTbikes

Alles Andere kommt dann schon


----------



## Martina H. (18. November 2009)

> Einzige Vorraussetzung:
> -weiblich
> -in Besitz und die Benutzung eines MTbikes



Radl hab ich...





weiblich: jep 

vielleicht sehen wir uns...  

M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfmoe (18. November 2009)

Geniale Videos.. wann kann ich anreisen?  

@Martina
Was ein schönes Radl..


----------



## Echinopsis (18. November 2009)

Für ein Bike-WE im Harz würde ich evtl. auch den 7. Iburg-Bergsprint am 19. Juni sausen lassen. Das hört sich ja alles sehr vielversprechend an und mein Anhang könnte das WE ja als Männerwochenende mit rigenwelchen Kumpels verbringen. Wie es aussieht, kristallisiert sich der 18. bis 20.Juni als Termin heraus.

Bei einer ausreichend großen Anzahl Teilnehmerinnen besteht ja evtl. auch die Möglichkeit sich auf Tour mal in zwei Gruppen aufzutrennen, damit alle auf ihre Kosten kommen und sich niemand übefordert fühlt. Ich wette aber, dass viele ihr Licht unter den Scheffel stellen und viel mehr können, als sie meinen.

Gruß Tine


----------



## AnjaR (18. November 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,
das klingt ja super!
Hätte auch Interesse dabei zu sein, kann aber jetzt noch keinem konkreten Termin zusagen. Da ich auch ein Womo habe, könnte ich dann auch kurzfristig dazu kommen. Bis wann müsstest Du dann konkrete Zusagen haben?
Vielleicht kann ich ja noch die ein oder andere Bikefreundin zum Mitfahren überreden. Ich werde hier auf jeden Fall weiter reinschauen. 
LG Anja


----------



## velo1981 (19. November 2009)

Puh, wenn ich die Videos sehe, krieg ich Angst...vor allem das erste ist weit über meinen Fähigkeiten und dazu fehlt mir wohl a) das Können b) der Mut. 

Jungejunge, Mädels...bin ich ein Weichei...

Ich glaub, ich muss vorher ein Techniktraining absolvieren. Keine Licht unter Scheffel Stellung, sondern eher ein realistisches 

Aber egal, mein Rad ist leicht, ich kanns auch bergrunter schieben..., ich sponsore dafür ne Kiste Feierabend- Sekt fürs Warten


----------



## scylla (19. November 2009)

Das erste Video ist ja wirklich krass! Da hätte ich wahrscheinlich 90% der Strecke das Bike getragen und mich dabei sogar noch auf die Nase gelegt. Nasse, glitschige Felsen ... *grusel*
Aber bei Sonnenschein bestimmt genial


----------



## muirana (19. November 2009)

Ein Rad habe ich, weiblich bin ich auch und ich wäre gerne mit dabei, der zweite Termin klingt super! 
Die Videos schaue ich mir lieber gar nicht erst an...Bergrauf fahren ist ok, Berg runter kann ich auch schieben...mein Rad ist auch leicht. 
Einziges Problem: Ich bräuchte entweder eine Mitfahrgelegenheit oder jemanden der mich, mein Rad und Zeugs irgendwo am Bahnhof einsammeln kann...ich habe nämlich keinen Führerschein. 
Gruß Manu


----------



## Bergradlerin (19. November 2009)

Meine Lieben, das ist leider dumm...  

Am 20. Juni "muss" ich in Kirchzarten einen Marathon fahren. Wenn ich es bis dahin schaffe, mich zu klonen, werde ich hier wie dort sein können. Aber vermutlich...  

Vielleicht klappt ja zu einem anderen Zeitpunkt mal. Wie gesagt, bin ich mit WoMo ja recht flexibel.


----------



## Cristina (19. November 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Zweifel, mithalten zu können? Typisch Frau!
> Ich sag´s mal so: Wenn ich olles Wrack mithalten kann, könnt Ihr das auch! Außerdem haben wir alle (hoffentlich!) Bremsen an unseren Bikes. Und absteigen, um zu warten können wir auch. Und wenn wir viele genug sind, gibt´s eben zwei Gruppen.



Da kann ich mich nur anschließen...

In den Videos sind einige Sahnestrecken rausgegriffen, aber es gibt auch gemäßige, die auch die blutige Anfängerin fahren kann.
Technik kann bestimmt auch an diesem WE geübt werden.

Der Spaßfaktor soll hoch sein, Streß ist tabu


----------



## Surfmoe (19. November 2009)

muirana schrieb:


> Einziges Problem: Ich bräuchte entweder eine Mitfahrgelegenheit oder jemanden der mich, mein Rad und Zeugs irgendwo am Bahnhof einsammeln kann...ich habe nämlich keinen Führerschein.
> Gruß Manu



Ich kann dich mitnehmen... Wohn bis dahin wieder in Duesseldorf... Und zu zweit fahren ist eh immer lustiger als alleine 
Im Tragen bin ich auch ganz g ut, hab ich an meinem letzten Bike WE geuebt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muirana (19. November 2009)

Super, Danke!!!! Dann freu ich mich schonmal vor!


----------



## Cristina (19. November 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Meine Lieben, das ist leider dumm...
> 
> Am 20. Juni "muss" ich in Kirchzarten einen Marathon fahren. Wenn ich es bis dahin schaffe, mich zu klonen, werde ich hier wie dort sein können. Aber vermutlich...
> 
> Vielleicht klappt ja zu einem anderen Zeitpunkt mal. Wie gesagt, bin ich mit WoMo ja recht flexibel.



das ist echt schade


----------



## Surfmoe (19. November 2009)

Cristina schrieb:


> das ist echt schade



Ja wirklich


----------



## yjogam (19. November 2009)

Hallo an alle,

nicht ganz neu in MTBForum, aber doch bei Ladys only: Ich heiße Yolanda und komme aus Frankfurt/Main.

Ich bin von dieser netten Idee sehr angeregt worden und würde gern dabei sein (natürlich wenn neue Gesichter gern ins Bord mitgenommen werden).

Was Termin und Ort angeht, bin sehr offen. 
Der Harz sieht nach dem Videos sehr stark aus!

Grüsse,
Yolanda


----------



## Surfmoe (19. November 2009)

Naja, nach dem zwei Kriterien (weiblich, mit Rad) bist du wohl dabei


----------



## Martina H. (19. November 2009)

> @Martina
> Was ein schönes Radl..



Ja, gefällt mir auch!!! 

M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (23. November 2009)

Das zweite Wochenende würde mir auch gefallen. Ich beobachte das hier mal weiter. Muss ein wenig auf Schatzi Rücksicht nehmen, der bekommt seinen Urlaub vom Arbeitgeber diktiert und dann sind wir natürlich gemeinsam weg.
Aber wenn er da keinen Urlaub hat, würde ich mich gerne alleine Richtung Harz absetzen. Zelten ist nicht so mein Ding, aber Hütte ist völlig ok.
Kann das Radl auch in der Hütte übernachten? Es ist gewohnt neben Frauchen zu schlafen und ich will nicht, dass es Albträume kriegt.


----------



## Cristina (2. Dezember 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Kann das Radl auch in der Hütte übernachten? Es ist gewohnt neben Frauchen zu schlafen und ich will nicht, dass es Albträume kriegt.



wenn die alle nebeneinander stehen eingeschlossen im Nebenhaus, dann wird dich dein Rad nicht mehr kennen


----------



## Cristina (2. Dezember 2009)

*Zu dem Treffen:*



Ich würde es auf 25 Plätze begrenzen. 
Dann kommt eine Warteliste.
Die Plätze werden nach der Reihenfolge der Rückmeldung hier vergeben.
Die 26ste Anmeldung kommt auf Platz 1 der Warteliste, wenn sich Jemand auf den Plätzen 1-25 abmeldet, rückt Platz 1 der Warteliste auf Platz 25.

Dieses System hat sich schon oft bewährt und ich hoffe es findet euren Zuspruch.

Freue mich jetzt schon riesig
Cristina


----------



## Warnschild (2. Dezember 2009)

Will mich auch vorläufig anmelden! Ist das hiermit erledigt?

Von den Videos sind manche schon nett: Das erste ist toll, aber technisch käm ich da leider längst nicht überall so schön durch - und Angst hätt ich auch (wahrscheinlich nicht nur) gelegentlich. Das zweite Video ist nicht sehr spannend, der Bikepark nicht ganz das, worauf ich Lust habe noch das, was ich gut könnte. Schön ist aber das "Pionierweg Harz"-Video, da wär ich sofort dabei!


----------



## velo1981 (2. Dezember 2009)

*meld* 2 Damen und zwei mutige Radl


----------



## Surfmoe (2. Dezember 2009)

Wäre auch dabei...


----------



## Chaotenkind (3. Dezember 2009)

> Cristina schrieb:
> 
> 
> > wenn die alle nebeneinander stehen eingeschlossen im Nebenhaus, dann wird dich dein Rad nicht mehr kennen


----------



## Cristina (3. Dezember 2009)

*Okay, okay die Anmeldung ist hiermit eröffnet....*
obwohl der Termin noch von dem Verein bestätigt werden muß!

1. Cristina
2. Warnschild
3. Surfmoe
4. velo1981
5. ?


----------



## Surfmoe (3. Dezember 2009)

Cristina schrieb:


> *Okay, okay die Anmeldung ist hiermit eröffnet....*
> obwohl der Termin noch von dem Verein bestätigt werden muß!



Das ist ja erstmal nur eine INteressensbekundung, bis bestaetigt wird  Wie war das nochmal mit den Kosten?


----------



## isali (3. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin auch dabei! Hoffe nur, dass ich dann nicht mitten in einem Praktikum stecke. So früh kenne ich die Termine leider nicht.

Sag mal Cristina, sind wir den Magdeburger Weg schon gefahren? Kam mir jetzt nicht bekannt vor. Aber sieht toll aus!

LG, Isa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (3. Dezember 2009)

ich bin (ganz unverbindlich) auch dabei. leider kann ich auch noch nicht genau abschätzen, ob das mit sonstigen terminen kollidiert... aber die hoffnung ...


----------



## Cristina (3. Dezember 2009)

isali schrieb:


> Ich bin auch dabei! Hoffe nur, dass ich dann nicht mitten in einem Praktikum stecke. So früh kenne ich die Termine leider nicht.
> 
> Sag mal Cristina, sind wir den Magdeburger Weg schon gefahren? Kam mir jetzt nicht bekannt vor. Aber sieht toll aus!
> 
> LG, Isa



Wir sind den Magdeburger Weg noch nicht zusammen gefahren, aber ich schon häufiger


----------



## Cristina (3. Dezember 2009)

Cristina schrieb:


> *Okay, okay die Anmeldung ist hiermit unverbindlich eröffnet....*
> 
> 
> 1. Cristina
> ...



1. Cristina
2. Warnschild
3. Surfmoe
4. velo1981
5. ?[/
6. isali
7. csylla


Wenn ihr wißt, dass ihr den Termin nicht halten könnt bitte hier melden dann trage ich um. Anmeldung erstmal unverbindlich !!!


----------



## trhaflhow (3. Dezember 2009)

kann mich noch nicht def entscheiden, da wir im betrieb noch die pläne nicht soweit im voraus haben.
wäre aber egal, da ich wenn ich dann kurzfristig mich anmelden muss und schon voll ist, ich im vw bus übernachten werde


----------



## DieAnja (3. Dezember 2009)

Hallo!

Das mit dem Ladies-Treffen ist mal eine super Idee.

Ich bin auch dabei.

Gruß
Anja


----------



## Surfmoe (3. Dezember 2009)

DieAnja schrieb:


> Absolut, ich freu mich tierisch drauf..


----------



## Chaotenkind (3. Dezember 2009)

[





> quote=Cristina;6607097]1. Cristina
> 2. Warnschild
> 3. Surfmoe
> 4. velo1981
> ...


[/quote]

5. Chaotenkind (wenn Schatzi keinen Urlaub nehmen muss)


----------



## Martina H. (3. Dezember 2009)

Hy,

erstmal Danke für's organisieren

1. Cristina
2. Warnschild
3. Surfmoe
4. velo1981
5. Caotenkind
6. isali
7. csylla
8. Martina H. (ganz unverbindlich, weil, wenn es dann so was wie Magdeburger Weg wird, halte ich Euch nur auf )

ansonsten freue ich mich schon...

M.


----------



## Cristina (3. Dezember 2009)

velo1981 schrieb:


> *meld* 2 Damen und zwei mutige Radl



Ist mit den zwei Damen du und Chaotenkind gemeint?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cristina (3. Dezember 2009)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Hy,
> 
> erstmal Danke für's organisieren



Gerne freue mich euch mein Revier zeigen zu können

der Vollständigkeitshalber:
1. Cristina
2. Warnschild
3. Surfmoe
4. velo1981
5. Caotenkind
6. isali
7. csylla
8. DieAnja
9. Martina H.

WoMo oder Bus:
trhaflow


----------



## contesssa (3. Dezember 2009)

Wieso geht denn das schon los....also bitte  ganz schnell auf die Liste setzen : contesssa und die 1000grad.
Puuh...Glück gehabt!
Danke


----------



## Echinopsis (3. Dezember 2009)

Wenn ich's terminlich gebacken bekomme, möchte ich auch mit. Also erstmal unverbindlich: Bin dabei!

Grüße Tine


----------



## velo1981 (3. Dezember 2009)

Hallöchen, 
ich möchte gerne noch eine zweite Person mitbringen. Ich bin quasi doppelt. Ist das ok?


----------



## Cristina (3. Dezember 2009)

velo1981 schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> ich möchte gerne noch eine zweite Person mitbringen. Ich bin quasi doppelt. Ist das ok?



Wenn die Person weiblich und ein MTB hat, gerne
Wie kann ich sie denn nennen, jetzt steht nur ein "?"


----------



## Cristina (3. Dezember 2009)

Aktuell:

1.  Cristina
2.  Warnschild
3.  Surfmoe
4.  velo1981
5.  "?"
6.  Caotenkind
7.  isali
8.  csylla
9.  DieAnja
10. Martina H.
11. contesssa
12. 1000grad
13. Eschinopsis

WoMo oder Bus:
trhaflow
___________


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## velo1981 (3. Dezember 2009)

Das ? ist weiblich und ziemlich lustig. Sarah.


----------



## muirana (4. Dezember 2009)

Hups...mal nen Tag nicht reingeschaut...

Surfmoe sagte sie kann mich mitnehmen, also bin ich auch dabei!


----------



## velo1981 (4. Dezember 2009)

supiiii


----------



## AnjaR (4. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich beobachte dieses Thema schon eine Weile und finde die Idee ganz klasse. Ich komme aus dem Siegburger Raum und kenne leider niemanden von Euch. Gerne aber schließe ich mich an. Ich melde mich also auch erst mal unverbindlich an. Ich würde dann auch mit einem kl. Womo kommen.
Ich werde das hier weiter beobachten und hoffe, dass das dann klappt. 
Liebe Grüße Anja


Cristina schrieb:


> Aktuell:
> 
> 1. Cristina
> 2. Warnschild
> ...


 


Cristina schrieb:


> WoMo oder Bus:
> trhaflow
> *Anjar*___________


----------



## Cristina (4. Dezember 2009)

Aktuell:

1. Cristina
2. Warnschild
3. Surfmoe
4. velo1981
5. Sarah
6. Caotenkind
7. isali
8. csylla
9. DieAnja
10. Martina H.
11. contesssa
12. 1000grad
13. Eschinopsis
14. muirana

WoMo oder Bus:
trhaflow
AnjaR


----------



## contesssa (4. Dezember 2009)

Wenns dort einen Rost ( synonym für Grill) gibt, sponsore ich Thüringer Rostbratwürste und nen Kasten Apoldaer...


----------



## isali (4. Dezember 2009)

Ah! Nein, lass das Apoldaer lieber zu Hause.  Komme übrigens auch aus Jena.
Achja, es gibt natürlich einen Grill.


----------



## Bettina (4. Dezember 2009)

Also wenn es eine Gruppierung gibt die nicht sooooo fit ist, dann würde ich mich gerne anschließen. 
Ich werde also im März eure Winterpokalplatzierung anschauen  und dann schaun wir mal 

Und bergab benutze ich auch meine Bremsen...

also wenn dann noch der Termin passt, wäre ich total gerne dabei mal den Harz kennenzulernen.

Gruß Bettina


----------



## Cristina (4. Dezember 2009)

Bettina schrieb:


> Also wenn es eine Gruppierung gibt die nicht sooooo fit ist, dann würde ich mich gerne anschließen.
> Ich werde also im März eure Winterpokalplatzierung anschauen  und dann schaun wir mal
> 
> Und bergab benutze ich auch meine Bremsen...
> ...



Bestimmt werden wir mindestens 2 Gruppen bilden, das haben wir immer in den Vorjahren gemacht (mache so eine Orga im MTB nicht zum ersten Mal ;-)  ).
Wie gesagt Spaß soll es machen und der Rest kommt von Alleine, Streß oder Hetze ist nicht angesagt...

@ Bettina
soll ich dich in die Liste eintragen?


----------



## speciallady (5. Dezember 2009)

Cristina schrieb:


> Wie gesagt Spaß soll es machen und der Rest kommt von Alleine, Streß oder Hetze ist nicht angesagt...



Spass? Klingt gut, wir wären auch gerne dabei. 2 ladies mit bikes 

vg speciallady


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (5. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Cristina,
fein, dann trag mich mal ein. Es sind ja nur die Videos und Bilder die mich doch etwas "blass" werden lassen.
vielen Dank
Bettina


----------



## Cristina (5. Dezember 2009)

Bettina schrieb:


> Hallo Cristina,
> fein, dann trag mich mal ein. Es sind ja nur die Videos und Bilder die mich doch etwas "blass" werden lassen.
> vielen Dank
> Bettina



Gute Entscheidung

1. Cristina
2. Warnschild
3. Surfmoe
4. velo1981
5. Sarah
6. Caotenkind
7. isali
8. csylla
9. DieAnja
10. Martina H.
11. contesssa
12. 1000grad
13. Eschinopsis
14. muirana
15. speciallady
16. ?
17.Bettina

WoMo oder Bus:
trhaflow
AnjaR
______

Wenn interesse besteht kann ein Fahrtechnikkurs mitangedacht werden 

Trailtech bieten Kurse zu der Zeit im Harzfür Ladies:

19.06. - Fahrtechnik LADIES LEVEL 1 Harz
20.06. - Fahrtechnik LADIES LEVEL 2 Harz 

Infos:
http://trailtech.ridethemountain.de/TERMINE.167.0.html


----------



## Warnschild (5. Dezember 2009)

Eigentlich ne super Idee, mit der Fahrtechnik. Man kann ja perfekt nen kurzen Lehrgang von ein paar Stunden am Vormittag mit Touren am Nachmittag verbinden oder so ähnlich?!

Freu mich auch voll drauf, hoffe gleichfalls, dass nix dazwischen kommt!


----------



## Martina H. (6. Dezember 2009)

> Und bergab benutze ich auch meine Bremsen...



Prima, dann sind wir schon zu zweit...   

M.


----------



## isali (6. Dezember 2009)

Ich hatte sowieso schonmal überlegt, bei denen einen Fahrtechnikkurs zu belegen. Finde die Idee gut.


----------



## Chaotenkind (6. Dezember 2009)

Also den Fahrtechnikkurs würde ich auch gerne mitnehmen. Hab seit über über nem Jahr einen bei Schatzi gut. Wird Zeit, dass der Gutschein eingelöst wird. Der Herr bezahlt!
Schatzi hat auch keinen Urlaub, das heißt ich hab frei für Mädelswochenende.


----------



## Colliz1000 (6. Dezember 2009)

Hy finde die Idee echt Klasse!!!
Problem ist nur, dass ich Pfingsten schon im Harz bin und wir eigentlich bis zum 18.06. in Italien bleiben wollten. Hätte aber schon Lust zu dem Treffen zu kommen. Habe mich daher mal mit einer Freundin eingetragen. Hoffe, das ist i.O. Weiß nur nicht, ob sie Zeit hat. Alleine ist mir die Strecke glaube ich zu weit. Werde aber nächste Woche Bescheid geben, ob es wirklich klappt!


1. Cristina
2. Warnschild
3. Surfmoe
4. velo1981
5. Sarah
6. Caotenkind
7. isali
8. csylla
9. DieAnja
10. Martina H.
11. contesssa
12. 1000grad
13. Eschinopsis
14. muirana
15. speciallady
16. ?
17.Bettina
18. Nicole
19. Ania (Freundin Nicole)


WoMo oder Bus:
trhaflow
AnjaR


----------



## speciallady (6. Dezember 2009)

nr. 16?  esther.. ;-)

vg speciallady


----------



## Cristina (6. Dezember 2009)

Das sieht doch schon klasse aus

1. Cristina
2. Warnschild
3. Surfmoe
4. velo1981
5. Sarah
6. Caotenkind
7. isali
8. csylla
9. DieAnja
10. Martina H.
11. contesssa
12. 1000grad
13. Eschinopsis
14. muirana
15. speciallady
16. esther
17. Bettina
18. Nicole
19. Ania (Freundin Nicole)


WoMo oder Bus:
trhaflow
AnjaR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cristina (6. Dezember 2009)

Colliz1000 schrieb:


> Problem ist nur, dass ich Pfingsten schon im Harz bin
> AnjaR



Vielleicht können wir mal ne Runde zusammen drehen, zu der Zeit bin ich auch dort


----------



## muirana (7. Dezember 2009)

Was das Bremsen bergab betrifft...hm...mein Bergabfahren besteht nur aus Bremsen...aber bis Juni wird das sicher noch ein wenig besser. 

Fahrtechnikkurs klingt super! Möchte ich nächstes Jahr sowieso einen machen.


----------



## velo1981 (7. Dezember 2009)

Bergab kann man auch nicht bremsen?  ;-)

hihi, wer macht den denn, den Kurs? Schließlich muss irgendwer auch richtig Lust dazu haben. Eigentlich ist das Freizeit und dann muss man ja nicht mit Anfänger Technik üben...Und ich bin bestimmt ein schwieriger Schüler


----------



## Votec Tox (8. Dezember 2009)

Habe eben den Fred nochmals überflogen. Sehe ich es richtig, der Termin wäre vom 18. - 20. Juni im Harz.
Versuche es beruflich einzurichten, daß ich auch hinkommen kann. Gern mit Teilnahme am Fahrtechnikkurs 
Grüße!


----------



## Cristina (8. Dezember 2009)

@ Juliane
der Termin 18. - 20. Juni ist korrekt.
Mit dem Fahrtechnikkurs warten wir noch ein wenig, bis ich die Bestätigung unseres Vereins habe.

Aktuell:
1. Cristina
2. Warnschild
3. Surfmoe
4. velo1981
5. Sarah
6. Caotenkind
7. isali
8. csylla
9. DieAnja
10. Martina H.
11. contesssa
12. 1000grad
13. Eschinopsis
14. muirana
15. speciallady
16. esther
17. Bettina
18. Nicole
19. Ania (Freundin Nicole)
20. Votec Tox


WoMo oder Bus:
trhaflow
AnjaR


----------



## Colliz1000 (9. Dezember 2009)

Christina,

prinzipiell gerne, wenn Du Motorrad fährst??? Wir sind nämlich mit unserem Motorradclub dort....
LG
Nicole


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colliz1000 (9. Dezember 2009)

Muss leider das Treffen absagen 

1. Cristina
2. Warnschild
3. Surfmoe
4. velo1981
5. Sarah
6. Caotenkind
7. isali
8. csylla
9. DieAnja
10. Martina H.
11. contesssa
12. 1000grad
13. Eschinopsis
14. muirana
15. speciallady
16. esther
17. Bettina
18. Votec Tox


----------



## Cristina (9. Dezember 2009)

Colliz1000 schrieb:


> Christina,
> 
> prinzipiell gerne, wenn Du Motorrad fährst??? Wir sind nämlich mit unserem Motorradclub dort....
> LG
> Nicole



Hab kein Motorrad...

Schade wegen der Absage


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (10. Dezember 2009)

Nehmt mich mit!
Binn weiblich und bewege MTB´s in artgerechter Haltung. 

Habe es nicht weit zum Harz, war aber bisher nur ein paar mal im Bikepark. Fahre sonst viel und gerne Touren mit hohem Trailanteil. 
Die Videos machen echt lust auf mehr!


----------



## velo1981 (10. Dezember 2009)

dein nick ist super  Musste echt schmunzeln!

Hey Mädels, ich freu mich jetzt schon alle mal kennenzulernen. Wird bestimmt super!


----------



## Cristina (10. Dezember 2009)

velo1981 schrieb:


> Hey Mädels, ich freu mich jetzt schon alle mal kennenzulernen. Wird bestimmt super!



year....

1. Cristina
2. Warnschild
3. Surfmoe
4. velo1981
5. Sarah
6. Caotenkind
7. isali
8. csylla
9. DieAnja
10. Martina H.
11. contesssa
12. 1000grad
13. Eschinopsis
14. muirana
15. speciallady
16. esther
17. Bettina
18. Votec Tox 
19. turbo.huhnchen

WoMo oder Bus:
trhaflow
AnjaR


----------



## Cristina (13. Dezember 2009)

Der Harz auch jetzt im Winter eine Reise wert
Schneeeinbruch... Nächtes WE werden die Langlaufskier rausgeholt


----------



## contesssa (14. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin gerade neidisch!!!


----------



## Surfmoe (14. Dezember 2009)

contesssa schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade neidisch!!!



Unbedingt... 
Hier isses nur kalt...


----------



## Cristina (14. Dezember 2009)

contesssa schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade neidisch!!!



Fahre am Freitag Abend von Erfurt in den Harz und am Montag früh zurück nach Erfurt, soll ich dich mitnehmen?


----------



## Cristina (23. Dezember 2009)

ich wünsche euch frohe Weihnachten und einen schönen Einstieg ins neuen Jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeriderin (9. Januar 2010)

Super Idee 

Ich meld mich unverbindlich an, weis noch net, ob ich frei krieg.


----------



## trhaflhow (11. Januar 2010)

ich kann leider wies ausschaut mit grosser wahrscheinlichkeit nicht kommen.
ich habe in der zeit urlaub ( woche davor), ging vom urlaubsplan nicht anders. und da gehts dann ( wie immer) ri süden
aber vielleicht ein ander mal


----------



## Echinopsis (11. Januar 2010)

Ich muss mich leider auch abmelden, da der Sommer schon wieder mit so vielen Terminen vollgestopft ist, dass ich in der Zeit in den Alpen sein werde. Manchmal muss man eben Prioritäten setzen...
Ich hoffe daher auch auf eine weitere Gelegenheit für ein solches Treffen .


----------



## Cristina (12. Januar 2010)

@Echinopsis, trhaflhow
Das ist echt schade

*Aktuell:*
1. Cristina
2. Warnschild
3. Surfmoe
4. velo1981
5. Sarah
6. Caotenkind
7. isali
8. csylla
9. DieAnja
10. Martina H.
11. contesssa
12. 1000grad
13. muirana
14. speciallady
15. esther
16. Bettina
17. Votec Tox
18. turbo.huhnchen
19. Freeriderin

Im Mai wird es dann ernst 
Bis dahin, schnall ich mir bei diesem Wetter doch eher die Skier unter

Cristina


----------



## Freeriderin (30. Januar 2010)

Bei mir klappt´s  Bin in die richtige Abteilung gekommen 

Wollen wir dann am Freitag auch eine kleine Tour fahren?

Da ich mit dem Zug fahre,kann mich wer von Bad Harzburg oder Göttingen mitnehmen?


----------



## Deleted168745 (30. Januar 2010)

hmpf, Harz...; wenn doch s Fichtelgebirge rausgekommen wär hätt ich mal vorbeigeschaut...hätt ich nur vor die Türe gemusst... wünsch den Ladies aber mal viel Spass bei dem Event


----------



## Fie (30. Januar 2010)

Also, 

das macht ja schon Lust, da dabei sein zu wollen. Aber ob ich bis dahin die nötige Fintess und Kondition habe? 
Nun, ist ja noch ein Weilchen hin


----------



## NewLife19 (31. Januar 2010)

Hallo Ladies,

ich möchte mich gern mit einer Freundin (Magic^Desire) ebenfalls anmelden. Zunächst unverbindlich, da wir die Anfahrt klären müssen. Außerdem bin ich grad so spontan, so dass meine Freundin noch gar nichts von ihrem Glück weiß 

*Aktuell:*
1. Cristina
2. Warnschild
3. Surfmoe
4. velo1981
5. Sarah
6. Caotenkind
7. isali
8. csylla
9. DieAnja
10. Martina H.
11. contesssa
12. 1000grad
13. muirana
14. speciallady
15. esther
16. Bettina
17. Votec Tox
18. turbo.huhnchen
19. Freeriderin
20. NewLife19
21. Magic^Desire

Gibts es eigentlich schon ne genauere Planung, außer Termin und Übernachtungskosten?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## delia (31. Januar 2010)

Hab grade den Thread entdeckt, klingt super und Harz ist gar nicht so weit weg von mir  -  Bin dabei!!!
Fahrtechnisch bin ich zwar nicht so fit, dass ich sowas wie den Magdeburger Weg schaffe, (es sei denn jemand kann mir meine Angst vor solchen verblockten Wegen nehmen...) aber alles andere sollte gehen. Bremsen kann ich und weiblich bin ich auch ;-) Hoffe ich kann den Freitag Urlaub nehmen...
LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delia (31. Januar 2010)

Noch Eine mehr, meine Freundin mag auch mit:
Freddy.
Falls noch jemand ne Fahrgelegenheit braucht, evtl. könnten wir noch ein drittes Rad reinquetschen.


----------



## delia (31. Januar 2010)

Aktuell:
1. Cristina
2. Warnschild
3. Surfmoe
4. velo1981
5. Sarah
6. Caotenkind
7. isali
8. csylla
9. DieAnja
10. Martina H.
11. contesssa
12. 1000grad
13. muirana
14. speciallady
15. esther
16. Bettina
17. Votec Tox
18. turbo.huhnchen
19. Freeriderin
20. NewLife19
21. Magic^Desire
22. delia
23. freddy


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (31. Januar 2010)

Klasse, kommen ja doch noch ein Paar Frauen mehr dazu! 
Freue mich schon riesig!


----------



## NewLife19 (31. Januar 2010)

Anfahrt ist geklärt, Chauffeur bis vor die Tür  Wieviele Locals wären denn am Start, irgendjemand muss ja wissen wo die Leckerlies schlummern?! Trails ... nicht Schoki und nix männliche Gaffer


----------



## Cristina (31. Januar 2010)

*
WE im Harz 18. bis 20. Juni ist somit fest.
*:hÃ¼pf:



*Aktuell:*
1. Cristina
2. Warnschild
3. Surfmoe
4. velo1981
5. Sarah
6. Caotenkind
7. isali
8. csylla
9. DieAnja
10. Martina H.
11. contesssa
12. 1000grad
13. muirana
14. speciallady
15. esther
16. Bettina
17. Votec Tox
18. turbo.huhnchen
19. Freeriderin
20. NewLife19

Warteliste:
21. Magic^Desire
22. delia
23. freddy

WoMo oder Bus:
trhaflow
AnjaR 

Wir sind zwei Locals, Isali und ich.

Zur groben Planung:

Freitag Ankunf ab 15:00 Uhr
gemeinsame Hausrunde zum Einschnuppern und zur SelbseinschÃ¤tzung.

Samstag 
Kleine Runde Vormittags 
Kleine Runde nachmittags

Sonntag
AbschluÃrunde 
ab 16:00 Uhr Abfahrt

Aufteilung in 2 Gruppen nach Kondition und Technik, wobei man zur nÃ¤chsten Fahrt die Gruppe wechseln kann.
Auch die Entscheidung mal nicht zu fahren steht euch frei
WÃ¤hrend der Ausfahrt wird an bestimmten Stellen auch ein wenig an der Technik gefeilt, es hat bisher immer SpaÃ gemacht ...
Isa wird bestimmt ein Parkour in unserer Einfahrt aufbauen, so das GleichgewichtsÃ¼bungen auf der Stelle stehen und andere Basics geÃ¼bt werden kÃ¶nnen.
Den Bunny Hop und SprÃ¼nge werden wir euch nicht vermitteln kÃ¶nnen, da wir auch noch am Ãben sind
Das ist erstmal so angedacht, VorschlÃ¤ge werden gerne angenommen...

Ein professionellen Fahrtechnikkurs in dem WE zu integrieren wÃ¤re meiner Meinung nach zu viel....
Das sollte man evt. in einer kleinen Runde irgendwann andenken.


Ãber die Verpflegung muÃ man nochmal nachdenken.
In den vergangenen MTB-WE die ich organisiert habe, gab es eine Gemeinschaftsverpflegung, man hat sich auf gewisse Speisen geeinigt und Jeder hat etwas mitgebracht. 
Am Samstag abend wurde der Grill angefeuert und ein Lagerfeuer gezÃ¼ndet
Am Sonntag gab es dann Alles was noch da war eine Suppe und Kuchen vor der Abfahrt.
Die Bons der mitgebrachten Lebensmittel wurden verrechnet und dann auf Alle umgelegt.
Andere VorschlÃ¤ge sind auch hier gerne willkommen.

Eine verbindliche Anmeldung wird durch die Einzahlung der ÃbernachtungsgebÃ¼hr plus Auslage fÃ¼r GetrÃ¤nke von insgesamt 20â¬ im Vorfeld getÃ¤tigt.


Noch Fragen?

Lieben GruÃ
Cristina


----------



## magic^desire (31. Januar 2010)

servus zusammen ... ich wurde heute gutgemeinder weise mit hier auf die liste getragen  ... mal ne frage am rande für die die jetzt auf die warteliste verwiesen wurden vieleicht nicht uninteressant...

giebt es da in der nähe vieleicht ne jugendherberge ??? 


lg jane


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cristina (31. Januar 2010)

Cristina schrieb:


> Den Bunny Hop und Sprünge werden wir euch nicht vermitteln können, da wir auch noch am Üben sind
> Das ist erstmal so angedacht, Vorschläge werden gerne angenommen...



Vielleicht kann das ja eine von Euch übernehmen?

Spaß steht an erster Stelle und das hat Frau im Harz bestimmt, ein wenig an der Kondition zu feilen ist aber bestimmt nicht von Nachteil


----------



## Cristina (31. Januar 2010)

magic^desire schrieb:


> servus zusammen ... ich wurde heute gutgemeinder weise mit hier auf die liste getragen  ... mal ne frage am rande für die die jetzt auf die warteliste verwiesen wurden vieleicht nicht uninteressant...
> 
> giebt es da in der nähe vieleicht ne jugendherberge ???
> 
> ...



Hallo Jane,

auf Oderbrück gibt es keine Jugendherberge, aber nebenan kann man eine kleine Hütte für bis zu 6 Personen mieten und gegenüber befindet sich die Hütte am Achtermann, die bewirtschaftet ist.
http://www.amachtermann.de

Die Liste war bis jetzt unverbindlich und es hat sich bis jetzt immer so dargestellt, dass immer Jemand abspringt, wenn es dann um die Verbindlichkeit geht. 
Ich werde einen Termin für die Zahlung angeben, dann wird sich zeigen wer verbindlich bucht, dann wird nachgerückt...aber infos sammeln ist natürlich nicht verkehrt.
Wenn du interesse an der kleinen Hütte (6 Personen) hast, kann ich dir natürlich Infos zukommen lassen.

Cristina


----------



## magic^desire (31. Januar 2010)

na dan mach das mal  und vieleicht können sich dan die 5 mädels aus jena und umgebung einfach da einquartieren vieleicht  

wird sicher ne lustige angelegenheit ... habt auf jeden fall jetzt ne leserin mehr 

lg jane


----------



## Cristina (31. Januar 2010)

magic^desire schrieb:


> na dan mach das mal  und vieleicht können sich dan die 5 mädels aus jena und umgebung einfach da einquartieren vieleicht
> 
> wird sicher ne lustige angelegenheit ... habt auf jeden fall jetzt ne leserin mehr
> 
> lg jane



Hab nochmal nachgelesen, es gibt doch eine Jugendherberge oder so was ähnliches...

BeSt Hostel GmbH 
Oderbrück-Nord 4
37444 Oderbrück Gemeinde Sankt Andreasberg
Tel: (05520) 2445

Andere Infos Morgen.
Cristina


----------



## velo1981 (1. Februar 2010)

ui ich bin schon ganz aufgeregt...


----------



## Chaotenkind (1. Februar 2010)

Cristina schrieb:


> *WE im Harz 18. bis 20. Juni ist somit fest.*
> *Die Hütte ist gebucht.*
> 
> Eine verbindliche Anmeldung wird durch die Einzahlung der Übernachtungsgebühr plus Auslage für Getränke von insgesamt 20 im Vorfeld getätigt.
> ...


 
Bankverbindung?!

Urlaubsantrag ist schon abgegeben.


----------



## Martina H. (1. Februar 2010)

Prima, Termin ist im Kalender eingetragen...

... sagt nur "Bescheid", wass ich mitbringen soll. 

Dann  brauche ich noch die Bankverbindung (PN?) und los geht das.

Was ist eigentlich, wenn ich (oder auch jmd. anders) dann doch noch kurzfristig absagen muss - gibt es dann das Geld zurück? 


... und Spass werden wir schon haben: wenn ich als alte Couchpotato den Berg runtereiere werdet Ihr (junden Super)Sportler Euch bestimmt lachend am Boden kringeln   

Grüße

M.


----------



## Freeriderin (1. Februar 2010)

ist glaub ich a bissl untergegangen.

Wär super wenn wer noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit hätte (Bad Harzburg/Göttingen), komme mit dem Zug angereist, oder nimmt der Bus nach Oderbrück auch Bikes mit?


----------



## Cristina (2. Februar 2010)

Freeriderin schrieb:


> ist glaub ich a bissl untergegangen.
> 
> Wär super wenn wer noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit hätte (Bad Harzburg/Göttingen), komme mit dem Zug angereist, oder nimmt der Bus nach Oderbrück auch Bikes mit?



Auf den Bus würde ich mich nicht verlassen, das ist ermessenssache des Fahrers.
Wenn es soweit ist, kann man bestimmt ein Shuttle-Service einrichten, wäre ja nicht das erste Mal.
Ab Bad Harzburg wäre gut, Göttingen ist zur Zeit ungünstig es sei denn mein Vorstellungsgespräch hat gefruchtet


Ich freue mich riesig
Cristina


----------



## Chaotenkind (2. Februar 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... und Spass werden wir schon haben: wenn ich als alte Couchpotato den Berg runtereiere werdet Ihr (junden Super)Sportler Euch bestimmt lachend am Boden kringeln
> 
> Grüße
> 
> M.


 
Junge Supersportler  Ich hab so daß Gefühl, ich werde nicht die einzige Rentnerin sein. Bei Senioren II muss ich mittlerweile mein Kreuzchen machen. Die Jungs lachen sich jedesmal schlapp.
Gibt es Halterungen um Unterarmgehstützen, auch Krücken genannt, am Rahmen zu fixieren, damit man sie greifbar hat, sobald man vom Rad absteigt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (2. Februar 2010)

> ich werde nicht die einzige Rentnerin sein




... dann bin ich ja beruhigt 




> Gibt es Halterungen um Unterarmgehstützen, auch Krücken genannt, am Rahmen zu fixieren, damit man sie greifbar hat, sobald man vom Rad absteigt?



... jetzt übertreibst Du aber   ...   

Ich freu mich jedenfalls schon 

M.


----------



## Freeriderin (2. Februar 2010)

Cristina schrieb:


> Auf den Bus würde ich mich nicht verlassen, das ist ermessenssache des Fahrers.
> Wenn es soweit ist, kann man bestimmt ein Shuttle-Service einrichten, wäre ja nicht das erste Mal.
> Ab Bad Harzburg wäre gut, Göttingen ist zur Zeit ungünstig es sei denn mein Vorstellungsgespräch hat gefruchtet
> 
> ...



Danke 

Ich freu mich auch schon.


----------



## Freeriderin (2. Februar 2010)

Zum Programm/Planung:
Würde gern, wo ich schon mal im Harz bin, einen von den Bikeparks testen. Könnte man vielleicht den Freitag für nehmen. Hätte noch wer Lust dazu?


----------



## magic^desire (3. Februar 2010)

jo da hätte ich bock drauf  winterberg war ja echt nett und vieleicht ist der ja genau so gut


----------



## Martina H. (3. Februar 2010)

Hallo an die "Möchte-gern-den-Bikepark-nutzen-Fraktion",

ich kenne den Streckenpfleger von Schulenburg, wenn Interesse an diesem Park besteht (gibt ja inzwischen 3: Schulenburg, Braunlage und Hahnenklee) könnt ich da mal nachfragen - vielleicht lässt sich ja was organisieren??

Natürlich nur nach Absprache mit unserem OrgaTeam - ich möchte da nichts in der Planung durcheinander bringen.

M.


----------



## Cristina (3. Februar 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Hallo an die "Möchte-gern-den-Bikepark-nutzen-Fraktion",
> 
> ich kenne den Streckenpfleger von Schulenburg, wenn Interesse an diesem Park besteht (gibt ja inzwischen 3: Schulenburg, Braunlage und Hahnenklee) könnt ich da mal nachfragen - vielleicht lässt sich ja was organisieren??
> 
> ...



Hallo Martina,

klar gerne....


Gruß
Cristina


----------



## Freeriderin (3. Februar 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Hallo an die "Möchte-gern-den-Bikepark-nutzen-Fraktion",
> 
> ich kenne den Streckenpfleger von Schulenburg, wenn Interesse an diesem Park besteht (gibt ja inzwischen 3: Schulenburg, Braunlage und Hahnenklee) könnt ich da mal nachfragen - vielleicht lässt sich ja was organisieren??
> 
> ...



Ja, supi 

Ich würd vorschlagen den Freitag dafür zu nehmen. Dann kann jeder wer in den Bikepark will, am Donnerstag abend oder Freitag in der früh anreisen.
Und wir bringen nichts mit der Organisation durcheinander.


----------



## Cristina (3. Februar 2010)

Freeriderin schrieb:


> Ja, supi
> 
> Ich würd vorschlagen den Freitag dafür zu nehmen. Dann kann jeder wer in den Bikepark will, am Donnerstag abend oder Freitag in der früh anreisen.
> Und wir bringen nichts mit der Organisation durcheinander.



Hi,
das mit der Orga kann flexibel gehandhabt werden...
Wenn es gewünscht wird kann auch der Bike-Park mal häufiger angepeilt werden d.h. insgesamt 3 Gruppen (2x Touren 1x Bikepark) wobei immer hin und her gewechselt werden kann. Oder so...
Dann brauchen wir noch Jemand der Bikeparkerfahrung hat und dort ein Auge auf unsere unerfahrene Mädels hat. 
Wer möchte?

Cristina


----------



## AnjaR (3. Februar 2010)

Cristina schrieb:


> Hi,
> das mit der Orga kann flexibel gehandhabt werden...
> Wenn es gewünscht wird kann auch der Bike-Park mal häufiger angepeilt werden d.h. insgesamt 3 Gruppen (2x Touren 1x Bikepark) wobei immer hin und her gewechselt werden kann. Oder so...
> Dann brauchen wir noch Jemand der Bikeparkerfahrung hat und dort ein Auge auf unsere unerfahrene Mädels hat.
> ...


 
Hallo Zusammen,
auch ich freue mich auf das gemeinsame WE. Ein ganzer Tag im Bikepark wäre mir zu lang, da mein Bike nicht parktauglich ist, aber evtl. kann man ja auch eine Tour fahren mit Abschluss einer Abfahrt im Bikepark. Ich denke, das WE wird richtig lustig. 
@ Cristina
schickst Du uns wegen der Bezahlung eine PN mit den Bankdaten?
Oder wie machen wir das mit der Gebühr.

LG Anja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeriderin (3. Februar 2010)

@ AnjaR drum meinte ich ja am Freitag, dann kann jeder selbst entschieden.

@ Christina Bikepark Tipps könnt ich geben, nur kenn ich die Parks im Harz net.
Ich glaub wenn wir verschiedene Tour Gruppen machen + noch zusätzlich Bikepark wirds zuviel. Ich würd vorschlagen bei den Touren 2 Schwierigkeitsgrade anzubieten. Eine technisch leichte Tour und eine für die Trailsurfer . Vielleicht dann nach Singletrailskala einteilen. Tour 1 S0/S1, Tour 2 S2/S3 vielleicht a bissl S4 
http://www.singletrail-skala.de/


----------



## Cristina (3. Februar 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> auch ich freue mich auf das gemeinsame WE. Ein ganzer Tag im Bikepark wäre mir zu lang, da mein Bike nicht parktauglich ist, aber evtl. kann man ja auch eine Tour fahren mit Abschluss einer Abfahrt im Bikepark. Ich denke, das WE wird richtig lustig.
> @ Cristina
> schickst Du uns wegen der Bezahlung eine PN mit den Bankdaten?
> ...



Hallo Anja,

ich werde den ersten 20 eine PN nächste Woche schicken und einen Termin für die Überweisung nennen.
Dann kann aufgerückt werden...

Cristina


----------



## Cristina (3. Februar 2010)

Wird für alle was dabei sein...
Und ich seh euch dann immer wieder kommen


----------



## Surfmoe (3. Februar 2010)

Also für einen nicht zu schweren Bikepark Besuch wäre ich auch zu haben..


----------



## magic^desire (4. Februar 2010)

na da sag ich doch mal geilomat  kann ich gleich mein neues fury in die weiten eines bikeparks ausführen 

na wenn das mal nicht geil ist hahahaha


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (4. Februar 2010)

Bikepark bin ich dabei!

Ob ich da Tipps geben kann  wird sich zeigen, allerdings kenne ich die Bikeparks etwas. 
War schon ein Paar mal in Hahnenklee, in Braunlage und Schulenberg jeweils ein Mal. 
In Braunlage waren zu der Zeit leider erst die Freeridestrecke und der Downhill befahrbar. Bin aber schon gespannt wie der Park mittlerweile aussieht. 
In Schulenberg war ich noch sehr unerfahren und auch noch nicht passend gepanzert, aber die Strecke habe ich als sehr anspruchsvoll in Erinnerung. Generell ist Schulenberg wohl eher etwas für die richtigen Cracks. 
Hahnenklee gefällt mir was die Pisten angeht sehr gut aber die Streckenpflege ließ letztes Jahr stark zu wünschen übrig. Die Gondel ist leider auch nicht die schnellste, was zu nicht gerade geringen Wartezeiten an der Liftstation führt.

Mit Winterberg sind die Bikeparks schlecht vergleichbar. So etwas wie den FreeCross oder den 4Cross gibt es im Harz meines wissens nach nicht. 

 Werde die Parks dieses Jahr bestimmt vorher noch einmal testen und natürlich berichten.  

Freue mich schon riesig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (4. Februar 2010)

Surfmoe schrieb:


> Also für einen nicht zu schweren Bikepark Besuch wäre ich auch zu haben..



Dito


----------



## Cristina (4. Februar 2010)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Werde die Parks dieses Jahr bestimmt vorher noch einmal testen und natürlich berichten.



Vielleicht sagst du einfach vorher mal bescheid...
dann kam man vielleicht mal eine Runde zusammen drehen.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (5. Februar 2010)

Cristina schrieb:


> Vielleicht sagst du einfach vorher mal bescheid...
> dann kam man vielleicht mal eine Runde zusammen drehen.


 

Das mache ich natürlich gerne!
Am Sonntag bin ich (+ Freund) erst einmal wieder zum Langlaufen im Harz. Lust und Zeit?


----------



## Martina H. (5. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

wer wäre denn eigentlich wie am Bikeparkbesuch interessiert?

Ich habe mir das mal auf einer Karte angesehen, am günstigsten zu Oderbrück liegt Braunlage, Schulenberg ist relativ weit weg (Hahnenklee ist noch weiter) und ich weiß nicht, wie die Strecken planbar wären für einen kurzen Abstecher. Da müssten dann unsere Locals ran 

Mit dem Streckenpfleger Schulenberg habe ich bereits telefoniert, der meint es ließe sich bestimmt etwas organisieren - im Moment ist ja nicht soviel los, aber er fragt mal nach.

Für Braunlage hätte ich auch jemanden, den ich ansprechen könnte - allerdings soll in Braunlage die Strecke (lt. seiner Aussage - und der kann richtig was) ziemlich ruppig sein. Das war letzten Sommer, ich weiss nicht, ob dort inzwischen noch andere Strecken gebaut worden sind.

So, bevor ich jetzt alle Pferde scheu mache, sollten wir vielleicht mal klären, wer wie in den Park möchte:

Ich stelle mir das so vor: die Kategorien in die Antwort kopieren und  in die jeweilige Kategorie (wären die so in Ordnung?) eintragen. 

Grüße

M.



Bikepark, extrem:

Bikepark, mal nach einer Tour/im Rahmen einer Tour ansehen/schnuppern: Martina H.

Bikepark, garnicht:


----------



## Cristina (5. Februar 2010)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Das mache ich natürlich gerne!
> Am Sonntag bin ich (+ Freund) erst einmal wieder zum Langlaufen im Harz. Lust und Zeit?



Fahre Morgen früh nach Oderbrück und am Sonntag wird der Skridmannlauf gefahren.
Wir sind schon eine kleine Gruppe und nur just for fun. Vielleicht habt ihr ja auch Lust?
Der Link zur Ausschreibung 

http://www.hisk.de/Skridmannlauf.pdf

@Martina
Der BikePark in Braunlage wäre für uns sicher ideal, den Besuch könnte man mit einer Tour verbinden Oderbrück-Braunlage-Oderbrück 20 km und nur 500 Hm inklusive einer geilen Abfahrt.
Einige zum reinschnuppern und für die Anderen zum etwas längeren verweilen. 
Ich denke mir, ein Besuch des BikePark ist ein Muß... 
Braunlage kommt wegen der Entfernung in Betracht.
Wir sollten das nicht verkomplizieren, vor Ort wird sich das Alles klären...
Und Alle Wünsche werden natürlich unter einem Hut gebracht

Aber ich merke schon... es ist noch lange hin und die Aufregung steigt schon

Grüße aus dem Norden
Cristina


----------



## scylla (5. Februar 2010)

Bikepark 

Geil! *vollfreu*
Dann muss ich ja mein Freeridemonster mitbringen um das stilvoll auskosten zu können.
Boah, werdet ihr mich auf der Tour abhängen


----------



## velo1981 (5. Februar 2010)

ich halt eh die Schlusslaterne, versprochen


----------



## Martina H. (6. Februar 2010)

.


> Martina
> Der BikePark in Braunlage wäre für uns sicher ideal, den Besuch könnte man mit einer Tour verbinden Oderbrück-Braunlage-Oderbrück 20 km und nur 500 Hm inklusive einer geilen Abfahrt.



Hört sich gut an, ich freu mich jedenfalls schon...



> ich halt eh die Schlusslaterne, versprochen



Abwarten... 

M.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (7. Februar 2010)

Cristina schrieb:


> Fahre Morgen früh nach Oderbrück und am Sonntag wird der Skridmannlauf gefahren.
> Wir sind schon eine kleine Gruppe und nur just for fun. Vielleicht habt ihr ja auch Lust?


 

Hoffe du liest die PM noch zum Frühstück.


----------



## Cristina (9. Februar 2010)

Ciao,

per PN haben die ersten 20 und die im WoMo übernachten, die Infos bekommen.
Leider erreiche ich csylla nicht, da sie nur als Gast auftaucht.

@csylla 
bitte, melde dich per PN bei mir, damit ich dir die nötigen Infos zukommen lassen kann.

Liebe Grüße
Cristina

*Aktuell:*
1. Cristina
2. Warnschild
3. Surfmoe
4. velo1981
5. Sarah
6. Caotenkind
7. isali
8. csylla
9. DieAnja
10. Martina H.
11. contesssa
12. 1000grad
13. muirana
14. speciallady
15. esther
16. Bettina
17. Votec Tox
18. turbo.huhnchen
19. Freeriderin
20. NewLife19

Warteliste:
21. Magic^Desire
22. delia
23. freddy

WoMo oder Bus:
trhaflow
AnjaR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (9. Februar 2010)

Cristina schrieb:


> @csylla
> bitte, melde dich per PN bei mir, damit ich dir die nötigen Infos zukommen lassen kann.



csylla = scylla 

hast ne PN


----------



## Cristina (9. Februar 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> csylla = scylla
> 
> hast ne PN



Du jetzt auch


----------



## trhaflhow (9. Februar 2010)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> ich kann leider wies ausschaut mit grosser wahrscheinlichkeit nicht kommen.
> ich habe in der zeit urlaub ( woche davor), ging vom urlaubsplan nicht anders. und da gehts dann ( wie immer) ri süden
> aber vielleicht ein ander mal



ist ja nett dass ich noch auf der liste stehe.
ich kann aber wirklich nicht


----------



## Cristina (9. Februar 2010)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> ist ja nett dass ich noch auf der liste stehe.
> ich kann aber wirklich nicht



Schade...

Cristina


----------



## NewLife19 (9. Februar 2010)

Hallo Ladies,

mit dem Prozedere von Martina H. meine Meinung zu einem Bikeparkbesuch zu äußern, komme ich nicht so richtig zu recht. Deshalb gibts ne ausführliche Bemerkung 

Ich war letztes Jahr in Winterberg im Bikepark und danach war ich kräftemäßig und auch kopfmäßig total platt. Überwiegend aufgrund der unbekannten Herausforderungen an meine Fahrtechnikkünste. Ich habe deshalb den Ausflug nicht unbedingt in positiver Erinnerung. Ich persönlich finde ich es ungünstig einen solchen Aufenthalt mit einer Tour zu verbinden. 
Ich habe seitdem einiges an Können dazu gewonnen und bis Juni ist noch viel Zeit zum Üben, aber wie mein Körper und Geist sich dann verhalten werden, kann ich jetzt noch nicht sagen. Eine weitere Bikeparkniederlage könnte ich nicht ertragen 
Günstiger wäre es den Bikepark am Freitag als Einstieg einzuplanen. Dann sollten aber auch auch wenigstens zwei Gruppen gebildet werden. 

Eine für diejenigen, die sich todesmutig hineinstürzen wollen.
Und eine für diejenigen, wie ich, die sich erstmal herantasten wollen 

Liebe Grüße
Freu mich schon riesig


----------



## magic^desire (10. Februar 2010)

na ja nen Technikkurs ist was anderes als ein Fun Tag in nem Funpark glaube ich  da man selbst entscheiden kann wo man langfährt und nicht unbedingt an die Gruppe gebunden ist. Gruppen bilden sich immer ... Ich stell mir das so wie beim Boarden vor. Man geht mit ein oder 2 Leuten und macht sein ding, ab und zu schaut man sich um wo die anderen sind, dan wartet man kurtz macht irgend nen spaß oder dummheit ? ;D und fährt weiter. Also das war mein KOpfkino  weis ja nicht wie ihr euch nen Tag in nem Bikepark vorstellt 

lg jane


----------



## magic^desire (10. Februar 2010)

Cristina schrieb:


> Schade...
> 
> Cristina



rutsche ich jetzt eigentlich dan nach ???
lg jane


----------



## Martina H. (10. Februar 2010)

Hallo,



> mit dem Prozedere von Martina H. meine Meinung zu einem Bikeparkbesuch zu äußern, komme ich nicht so richtig zu recht. Deshalb gibts ne ausführliche Bemerkung



tut mir leid, wenn ich da zu kompliziert gedacht habe...

... aber Cristina schrieb ja auch:



> Wir sollten das nicht verkomplizieren, vor Ort wird sich das Alles klären...
> Und Alle Wünsche werden natürlich unter einem Hut gebracht



... also lassen wir das erstmal mit der "Meinungsäußerung" und freuen uns auf die Dinge die da kommen  

Grüße

M.


----------



## Cristina (10. Februar 2010)

magic^desire schrieb:


> rutsche ich jetzt eigentlich dan nach ???
> lg jane



you´ve got Mail   

Cristina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cristina (10. Februar 2010)

Da die Anreise am Freitag stattfindet und der Freitag dann eh schon sehr kurz ist, zumal man erstmal abladen sich etwas beschnuppern und sein Nachtlager aufbauen muß, habe ich an eine kleine Runde, an unsere Hausrunde gedacht. 
Unsere Hausrunde geht so einmal querbeet, von Schotter, flohige Trails mit geilen Kulissen bis hin zu etwas verblockten Steinteppichen. Diese kleine Runde kann man nutzen um zu sehen wie viel Ihr euch zumuten könnt oder und auch noch nicht, ich muß an einigen Stellen auch immer noch absteigen
Danach kann man über das weitere Vorgehen in der Runde besprechen, es gibt tolle Touren für jeden Geschmack und Anspruch, aber es ist gerade müßig darüber zu spekulieren.

Ich finde diese Schnupperrunde hat sich immer bewährt, und ich muß euch sagen sie ist traumhaft schön was das Naturerlebniss angeht, und die etwas verblockten Passagen, na ja dann wird halt getragen wenn es sonst nicht läuft, die Hauptsache ist der Genussfaktor

Den Bikepart am ersten Tag finde ich mutig, da wir bestimmt Einige dabei haben, die evtl. erstmal nur reinschnuppern wollen...und noch nicht so technisch versiert sind. Dann wird es stressig...

Die Anreise kann natürlich auch nach Absprache auch früher erfolgen, wenn Jemand interesse hat die folgende Woche noch zu bleiben, auch das kann sich einrichten lassen, dürfen aber nicht mehr als 5 sein.

was meint ihr?

Kennt Jemand den Harz, wer ist hier schon mal gefahren?

Grüße
Cristina


----------



## Martina H. (10. Februar 2010)

'n Abend, 

auch schon wieder hier? 

Wir haben uns letztes Jahr öfter mal im Harz "rumgetrieben" (haben die Bikes ja auch erst seit letztem Jahr).

Meistens bei Bad Harzburg, Clausthal, Bad Grund, Wildemann, so in der Gegend.

Spiegeltal-Trail ist sehr schön (meine Meinung, allerdings gibt es da eine Stelle, die werd ich wohl nie fahren können  ).

Leider war das Fahren nach der Volksbank Karte sehr "holperig", oft steht man  an den Kreuzungen und weis nicht weiter - naja, dieses Jahr wird es hoffentlich besser - mit GPS 

M.


----------



## spreadthegroove (10. Februar 2010)

Ich finde es super, das sich so viele Mädels zusammen finden um ein WE zusammen biken zu gehen.

Was haltet ihr davon, wenn wir bei eurem Treffen einen Fahrtechnikkurs anbieten?
Wir könnten uns z.B. um eine Gruppe im Bikepark kümmern oder auch Basics vor Ort oder in Kombi mit einer Tour machen.

Damit ihr auch wißt, wer wir sind und was wir so machen, schaut mal hier in unseren Planungstread Düsseldorf, das erste Seminar hat im Januar schon stattgefunden.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=436173

und auch ein paar Fotos

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/164239

mehr Infos über uns: www.power-flower.de

Liebe Grüße

Sonja


----------



## Freeriderin (10. Februar 2010)

Ich werde am Donnerstag mit dem Nachtzug nach Bad Harzburg fahrn, bin dann so gegen 7.30 Uhr da. 
Bei mir würde nichts gegen einen Bikeparkbesuch am Freitag sprechen.
und danach noch eine kleine Schnupperrunde


----------



## Cristina (10. Februar 2010)

Freeriderin schrieb:


> Ich werde am Donnerstag mit dem Nachtzug nach Bad Harzburg fahrn, bin dann so gegen 7.30 Uhr da.
> Bei mir würde nichts gegen einen Bikeparkbesuch am Freitag sprechen.
> und danach noch eine kleine Schnupperrunde



Das wird sich machen lassen, darf ich mitkommen?

Cristina


----------



## velo1981 (10. Februar 2010)

Hallöchen,

ich freu mich schon! Die Überweisung mache ich fertig,wenn ich vom Karneval feiern zurück bin. Ich bin sozusagen gerade aushäusig...



Mein Rad geht jetzt erstmal zum MittenimWinterfahrichehkaum- Check und danach schmilzt mal bald der Schnee...sonst muss ich immer hinterfahren im Sommer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeriderin (15. Februar 2010)

Cristina schrieb:


> Das wird sich machen lassen, darf ich mitkommen?
> 
> Cristina



Gerne


----------



## contesssa (15. Februar 2010)

Ich bin auch schon im Harz unterwegs gewesen, Brocken, Braunlage, und dann eine Kopplung zweier Monstertouren wegen momentaner Orientierungslosigkeit im Gelände und fehlender Beschilderung. Ich finde den Harz jedenfalls richtig geil und hoffe, dass mein Direktor positiv denkt und ich mitkommen kann. Erfahre ich aber erst im Laufe der Woche. Vom Ablauf her fände ich eine Einrolltour am Freitag sehr passend. Für Bikepark wäre ich eher nicht so zu haben, bin lieber lange unterwegs und paar Höhenmeter dürfen sehr gern dabei sein.


----------



## velo1981 (15. Februar 2010)

Sooooo, Rosenmontag ist vorbei und damit beginnt bei mir wieder der Ernst des Lebens! Das Geld für Sarah und mich ist unterwegs!


----------



## Cristina (21. Februar 2010)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

*Grün:* angemeldet und Geldeingang ist zu verzeichnen.
Habe ich Jemand vergessen?
Bitte sendet mir doch per PN eure E-Mail Adresse, weiteres an Orga wird dann über E-Mail abgewickelt.
Kann jemand mit einer Videokamera umgehen?

*Aktuell:*
*1. Cristina
2. Warnschild*
3. Surfmoe
*4. velo1981
5. Sarah
6. Caotenkind*
7. isali
*8. scylla
9. DieAnja
10. Martina H.*
11. contesssa
12. 1000grad
13. muirana
14. speciallady
15. esther
16. Bettina
17. Votec Tox
*18. turbo.huhnchen*
19. Freeriderin
*20. NewLife19*

Warteliste:
21. Magic^Desire
22. delia
23. freddy

WoMo oder Bus:
AnjaR


----------



## Warnschild (21. Februar 2010)

@Cristina: Vielen Dank wirklich, dass du dich so toll kümmerst! Ohne Orga würde das niemals was!


----------



## Martina H. (21. Februar 2010)

> @Cristina: Vielen Dank wirklich, dass du dich so toll kümmerst! Ohne Orga würde das niemals was!



...schließe mich an


----------



## AnjaR (21. Februar 2010)

Warnschild schrieb:


> @Cristina: Vielen Dank wirklich, dass du dich so toll kümmerst! Ohne Orga würde das niemals was!


 
Schließe mich dem an. Wenn nicht einer die Initiative ergreift, können solche Treffen nicht stattfinden. Daher noch mal DANKE CHRISTINA!!!!!

LG Anja


----------



## Cristina (21. Februar 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> DANKE CHRISTINA!!!!!



Wer ist CHRISTINA?

Danke für die Blumen... 

zZ. ist noch nicht Viel was Zeitaufwendig ist, und wenn dann weiß ich euch bestimmt einzuspannen

LG
Cristina


----------



## contesssa (21. Februar 2010)

Oh, jetzt seh ichs auch...peinliche Leseschwäche!Sorry, hoffe, dass meine PN trotzdem angekommen sind!? Ich geh mal auf Nummer sicher und schick sie nochmal.


----------



## AnjaR (21. Februar 2010)

OK, wer lesen kann ist eindeutig im Vorteil.
Also noch einmal: DANKE CRISTINA!!!
Gruß Anja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## velo1981 (21. Februar 2010)

Genau! Super super! 

Du darfst uns gerne spannen...entspannen....neiiiin einspannen


----------



## Cristina (21. Februar 2010)

velo1981 schrieb:


> Genau! Super super!
> 
> Du darfst uns gerne spannen...entspannen....neiiiin einspannen


----------



## Surfmoe (3. März 2010)

Haaa hab ihn wiedergefunden  Cristina hab dir ne PM geschrieben..


----------



## muirana (4. März 2010)

Ich kann leider nicht mit...
Fange bald eine neue Stelle an und habe dann erstmal Urlaubssperre und schätzungsweise auch keine Ruhe zum Wegfahren. Doooof!


----------



## Cristina (4. März 2010)

muirana schrieb:


> Ich kann leider nicht mit...
> Fange bald eine neue Stelle an und habe dann erstmal Urlaubssperre und schätzungsweise auch keine Ruhe zum Wegfahren. Doooof!



Schadeeeeeeeee....
Cristina


----------



## Cristina (4. März 2010)

So ihr Lieben,

*Grün: *angemeldet und Geldeingang ist zu verzeichnen.
*Rot: *angemeldet noch kein Geldeingang aber anvisiert...
*Blau: *Nachrücker 
*
Kann jemand mit einer Videokamera umgehen?*

*Aktuell:
1. Cristina
2. Warnschild
3. Surfmoe
4. velo1981
5. Sarah
6. Caotenkind
7. isali
8. scylla
9. DieAnja
10. Martina H.
11. contesssa
12. 1000grad
13. speciallady
14. esther
15. turbo.huhnchen
16. Freeriderin
17. NewLife19
18. Magic^Desire
19. delia
20. freddy

WoMo oder Bus:

AnjaR*

Ich hoffe ich habe da Niemanden vergessen?
Die Nachrücker bekommen noch per PN Bescheid.

Liebe Grüße
Cristina


----------



## magic^desire (12. März 2010)

ne aktualiesierung wäre mal wieder ganz nett 

lg jane


----------



## Cristina (15. März 2010)

Die Liste aktuell

*Grün: *angemeldet und Geldeingang ist zu verzeichnen.
*Rot: *angemeldet noch kein Geldeingang aber anvisiert...

Kann jemand mit einer Videokamera umgehen?

*Aktuell:
1. Cristina
2. Warnschild
3. Surfmoe
4. velo1981
5. Sarah
6. Caotenkind
7. isali
8. scylla
9. DieAnja
10. Martina H.
11. contesssa
12. 1000grad
13. speciallady
14. esther
15. turbo.huhnchen
16. Freeriderin
17. NewLife19
18. Magic^Desire
19. delia
20. freddy
21. Votec Tox

WoMo oder Bus:

AnjaR*

Da ich viel um die Ohren habe, mögt ihr mir verzeihen


Liebe Grüße
Cristina


----------



## speciallady (15. März 2010)

hallo christina,

deine "Briefkasten" ist voll; ich kann dir keine pn mehr schicken  Wollte dir nur schreiben, dass ich für mich und esther überwiesen habe. müsste morgen da sein.

vg speciallady


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (15. März 2010)

Und ich fahre Ende der Woche extra nach Hamburg und bringe das Geld persönlich vorbei


----------



## Cristina (15. März 2010)

speciallady schrieb:


> hallo christina,
> 
> deine "Briefkasten" ist voll;
> 
> vg speciallady



So, jetzt ist er entleert, ihr könnt mir wieder schreiben...

Cristina


----------



## Cristina (15. März 2010)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Und ich fahre Ende der Woche extra nach Hamburg und bringe das Geld persönlich vorbei



Was für eine Ehre

Cristina


----------



## magic^desire (16. März 2010)

hast du ne eigene cam oder soll jemand eine mitbringen ? also zum filmen ???

lg magic


----------



## lucie (16. März 2010)

Hallo,
kann ich mich hier noch ganz unverbindlich anmelden? Teilnahme ist aufgrund meines für Juni noch nicht vorhandenen Dienstplans aber eher unsicher (evtl. WE-Dienst im KH ; muß dann wohl mal netter zu meinen Kollegen sein , damit sie mir für dieses WE den Rücken freihalten)
Bin zwar halbwegs gut konditioniert aber fahrtechnisch eher eine Katastrophe. Da ich bisher nur allein unterwegs war, bin ich aus altersbedingtem  Sicherheitsdenken eben nie so draufgängerisch unterwegs gewesen und mehr Touren gefahren. Komme aus Halle und würde mit einem T4, in dem ich auch schnarchen kann, anreisen.

lucie


----------



## Cristina (16. März 2010)

lucie schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kann ich mich hier noch ganz unverbindlich anmelden? Teilnahme ist aufgrund meines für Juni noch nicht vorhandenen Dienstplans aber eher unsicher (evtl. WE-Dienst im KH ; muß dann wohl mal netter zu meinen Kollegen sein , damit sie mir für dieses WE den Rücken freihalten)
> Bin zwar halbwegs gut konditioniert aber fahrtechnisch eher eine Katastrophe. Da ich bisher nur allein unterwegs war, bin ich aus altersbedingtem  Sicherheitsdenken eben nie so draufgängerisch unterwegs gewesen und mehr Touren gefahren. Komme aus Halle und würde mit einem T4, in dem ich auch schnarchen kann, anreisen.
> 
> lucie



Hallo Lucie,
wir sind schon bei der verbindlichen Anmeldung...
Meld dich bitte wenn du mehr weißt, vielleicht hast du dann noch Glück
LG
Cristina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (16. März 2010)

Cristina schrieb:


> Hallo Lucie,
> wir sind schon bei der verbindlichen Anmeldung...
> Meld dich bitte wenn du mehr weißt, vielleicht hast du dann noch Glück
> LG
> Cristina


 
Die Übernachtungsplätze sind zwar begrenzt, dürfte doch aber kein Problem sein, wenn jemand mit eigener Schlafmöglichkeit anreist. Wenn doch korrigiere mich bitte

Hallo lucie! Hoffentlich klappt das mit deinem Diensplan!


----------



## Cristina (16. März 2010)

@lucie
danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Wir sind jetzt Eine mehr

@Alle
Ich brauche noch folgende E-Mail Adressen:

Warnschild, Surfmoe, velo1981, Sarah, scylla, 1000grad, speciallady, esther, turbo.huhnchen, Magic^Desire, Delia, freddy, Votec Tox und lucie.

Seid ihr damit einvestanden, wenn ich unsere Daten in eine Liste trage und diese an die Teilnehmenden per Rundmail sende?
Nützlich wäre auch die Angabe einer Handynummer.

Wenn mir Alle E-Mail Adressen vorliegen, folgt dann Alles weitere per Mail.

LG
*Cristina ohne "h"*


----------



## lucie (16. März 2010)

Super, bin dabei !
An dieser Stelle schon einmal dickes Lob und Dank an Christina und alle, die an der Organisation und Durchführung des Treffens mitwirken. 
Meine Kollegen gewähren mir nicht nur dieses freie WE, sondern im Anschluß noch weitere drei freie Tage, sodass ich die Rolle des Besenwagens für die auf den Trails Liegengebliebenen übernehmen könnte, falls ich, wegen mangelnden technischen Fahrkönnens, nicht selbst dort herumliegen werde.

lucie


----------



## Susy (20. März 2010)

Halli Hallo,

ich habe auch Interessen an dem Treffen. Hört sich echt super an. 

Ich habe aber auch gelesen, dass das Treffen auf 25 Plätze begrenzt ist. Ist somit überhaupt noch ein Platz frei oder bin ich leider zu spät dran??

LG Susi


----------



## Cristina (24. März 2010)

Susy schrieb:


> Halli Hallo,
> 
> ich habe auch Interessen an dem Treffen. Hört sich echt super an.
> 
> ...



Hallo Susi,

melde mich morgen per PN, hab leider zZ. wenig Zeit.
LG
Cristina


----------



## AnjaR (25. März 2010)

Susy schrieb:


> Halli Hallo,
> 
> ich habe auch Interessen an dem Treffen. Hört sich echt super an.
> 
> ...


Ich hab noch einen Platz im Womo, falls alles belegt ist.


----------



## Susy (25. März 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Ich hab noch einen Platz im Womo, falls alles belegt ist.



Ich würde auch sehr gerne Gebrauch davon machen.  Würde mich freuen, wenn's klappt.


----------



## Cristina (26. März 2010)

Susy schrieb:


> Ich würde auch sehr gerne Gebrauch davon machen.  Würde mich freuen, wenn's klappt.



@Susy
Zur Zeit sind wir mit 20 Belegungen voll.
Wenn das mit AnjaR klappen könnte wäre das toll. dann sende ich dir die Infos

@AnjaR
Bitte um Bestätigung.

LG Cristina


----------



## AnjaR (26. März 2010)

Cristina schrieb:


> @Susy
> Zur Zeit sind wir mit 20 Belegungen voll.
> Wenn das mit AnjaR klappen könnte wäre das toll. dann sende ich dir die Infos
> 
> ...


Geht klar
LG Anja


----------



## Cristina (31. März 2010)

Guten Abend,

*rot *bitte E-Mail kontaktdaten mir per PN mitteilen!
Entweder sind mir noch keine zugesendet worden oder es ist bei mir untergegangen...

*der Aktuelle Stand:

1. Cristina
2. Warnschild
3. Surfmoe
4. velo1981
5. Sarah
6. Caotenkind
7. isali
8. scylla
9. DieAnja
10. Martina H.
11. contesssa
12. 1000grad
13. speciallady
14. esther
15. turbo.huhnchen
16. Freeriderin
17. NewLife19
18. Magic^Desire
19. delia
20. freddy
21. Votec Tox

WoMo oder Bus:

AnjaR
Lucie
Susy
*
Da ich am 04.04 für 2 Wochen nach Sardinien fahre (20 Grad), wäre das klasse die noch fehlenden E-Mail Adressen zu bekommen.
Die angekündigte Rundmail mit der Teilnehmer Liste würde euch dann zur Verfügung stehen...
Also dann mal los! 

Ansonsten Schöne Osternfeiertage und viel Sonne
Liebe Grüße,
Cristina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (1. April 2010)

Schöne Ostern und schönen Urlaub 

Grüße

M.


----------



## AnjaR (1. April 2010)

Cristina schrieb:


> Da ich am 04.04 für 2 Wochen nach Sardinien fahre (20 Grad), wäre das klasse die noch fehlenden E-Mail Adressen zu bekommen.
> Die angekündigte Rundmail mit der Teilnehmer Liste würde euch dann zur Verfügung stehen...
> Also dann mal los!
> 
> ...


 
Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß und genieß die Sonne. Ich "darf" mit der Familie noch mal in den Schnee zum Skifahren. Lieber würde ich jetzt auch ins Warme fahren.

Allen anderen wünsche ich ein schönes Osterfest.
Ich freu mich schon auf unser gemeinsames Wochenende und euch alle mal kennenzulernen.
Lieben Gruß 
Anja


----------



## Freeriderin (1. April 2010)

Ich wünsch euch auch frohe Ostern.

Nichts Frühling, wir haben wieder Schnee


----------



## NewLife19 (3. Mai 2010)

Hallo Ladies,

na habt ihr die letzten Tage/Wochen gut überstanden?



Cristina schrieb:


> Da ich am 04.04 für 2 Wochen nach Sardinien fahre (20 Grad), wäre das klasse die noch fehlenden E-Mail Adressen zu bekommen.
> Die angekündigte Rundmail mit der Teilnehmer Liste würde euch dann zur Verfügung stehen...



Hallo Cristina,

hat dich der Alltag wieder oder musstest du deinen Urlaub wegen der Aschewolke verlängern 
Es dauert nicht mehr lang bis zu unserem Treffen und ich warte schon sehnsüchtig auf deine versprochene Mail.

Liebe Grüße
Susa


----------



## magic^desire (6. Mai 2010)

NewLife19 schrieb:


> Hallo Ladies,
> 
> na habt ihr die letzten Tage/Wochen gut überstanden?
> 
> ...


----------



## Cristina (8. Mai 2010)

Ciao,

@Susa
konnte leider mein Urlaub nicht verlängern, da ich mit dem PKW unterwegs war... 

@ All
Ihr habt recht, es ist schon ziemlich viel Zeit vergangen und unser Treffen kommt immer näher, da ich in den letzten 2 Wochen so ziemlich viel um die Ohren und wenig Zeit für Schönes hatte komme ich nun erst dieses WE dazu so Einiges zu erledigen.
Die Mail geht Heute an Euch raus, sorry für die Verspätung.

Zur Info:
Letztes WE lag kein Schnee mehr im Harz 

Ich freue mich sehr auf unser Treffen, leider ist meine Gabel immer noch bei Magura und so hängt Lisa in Einzelteilen im Keller rum
Aber auch das wird sich hoffentlich bald ändern!

Liebe Grüße
Cristina


----------



## Cristina (9. Mai 2010)

Guten Morgen,

jetzt müßte jede Lady eine Mail in dem Posteingang haben..
Wenn nicht bitte kurz melden.
LG Cristina


----------



## Votec Tox (9. Mai 2010)

Hallo Cristina!

Klappt leider nicht mit dem Treffen - muß an den Gardasee, um zum arbeiten. Es gibt Schlimmeres  aber trotzdem schade, wäre sehr gern mit Euch geradelt!

Grüße!


----------



## AnjaR (9. Mai 2010)

Cristina schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> jetzt müßte jede Lady eine Mail in dem Posteingang haben..
> Wenn nicht bitte kurz melden.
> LG Cristina


 
 Ist angekommen.
Freu mich schon auf das Wochenende. Wegen der Verpflegung sollte sich jeder Gedanken machen und dann irgendwann hier posten.
Ist in der Hütte eine Küche vorhanden, in der für soviele gekocht werden kann?

@ votec tox
Schade, dass du nicht dabei sein kannst. Aber evtl. findet sowas ja nochmal statt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeriderin (10. Mai 2010)

Servus @ All

Wegen Essen würd ich vorschlagen, falls die Möglichkeit besteht zu kochen. Einfach abends nen grossen Topf Nudeln zu kochen. In der früh würd ich sagen das jeder sich das mitnimmt was er gerne essen mag.

Abends zum Ausspannen würd ich vorschlagen ein paar Bikevideos zu schaun.

Freu mich schon auf das Wochenende.


----------



## Martina H. (10. Mai 2010)

Hy @ All,

habe eben Antwort von Cristina bekommen:

Also zum Kochen wäre wohl alles da (für 30 - 40 Leute).

Ich würde (wenn Ihr einverstanden seid) alles für Nudelsosse mitbringen, die können wir dann zusammen kochen. Evtl, (wenn ich es denn schaffe) würde ich die auch fertig mitbringen.

Für alles andere (Frühstück, Grillen, evtl noch Getränke, etc.) könnten wir ja eine Liste machen und jeder bringt was mit, oder? Oder möchte jemand für alle einkaufen und wir machen eine Umlage? 

In der Hütte gibt es folgende Getränke (gegen Strichliste): Wasser, Apfelsaft, O-Saft, Cola, Sprite, Bier, Hefeweizen

Cristina würde noch Wein (gegen Strichliste) mitbringen und die Brötchen aus Braunlage besorgen

Ich fang mal an:

Nudelsosse: Martina
Nudeln:
Marmelade:
Wurst:
Käse:
Butter:
Eier:
Grillkohle:
Würstchen:
Fleisch:
Senf, Ketchup:
"Grillbrot":


Was vergessen? Andere Vorschläge? Bitte ergänzen!


Grüße

M.


----------



## Freeriderin (10. Mai 2010)

@ Martina H.

Nudeln und Marmelade könnt ich mitbringen. 

Paar Bikevideos auch


----------



## scylla (10. Mai 2010)

Dann mach' ich mal weiter:

Nudelsosse: Martina
Nudeln: Freeriderin
Marmelade: Freeriderin
Wurst:
Käse: Scylla
Butter: Scylla
Eier:
Grillkohle:
Würstchen:
Fleisch:
Senf, Ketchup:
"Grillbrot":


Gibt's in der Hütte eigentlich einen Kühlschrank?


----------



## lucie (10. Mai 2010)

Dann schließe ich mich auch mal an.

Nudelsosse: Martina
Nudeln: Freeriderin
Marmelade: Freeriderin
Wurst:
Käse: Scylla
Butter: Scylla
Eier:
Grillkohle:
Würstchen: lucie
Fleisch:
Senf, Ketchup: lucie
"Grillbrot":

lucie


----------



## AnjaR (10. Mai 2010)

Dann mach' ich mal weiter:

Nudelsosse: Martina
Nudeln: Freeriderin
Marmelade: Freeriderin
Wurst:
Käse: Scylla
Butter: Scylla
Eier:
Grillkohle:
(Würstchen)
(Fleisch)
Senf, Ketchup:
"Grillbrot":
Nudelsalat: 
Blattsalat:AnjaR

Grillfleisch sollte jede selbst mitbringen. Dann hat man auch das, was man am liebsten mag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (10. Mai 2010)

noch ein paar Ergänzungen zur Liste (zwecks Frühstück)

Nudelsosse: Martina
Nudeln: Freeriderin
Marmelade: Freeriderin
Wurst:
Käse: Scylla
Butter: Scylla
Eier:
Grillkohle:
(Würstchen)
(Fleisch)
Senf, Ketchup:
"Grillbrot":
Nudelsalat: 
Blattsalat:AnjaR
Kaffee:
Milch:


----------



## AnjaR (10. Mai 2010)

Nudelsosse: Martina
Nudeln: Freeriderin
Marmelade: Freeriderin
Wurst:
Käse: Scylla
Butter: Scylla
Eier:
Grillkohle:
(Würstchen)
(Fleisch)
Senf, Ketchup:Lucie
"Grillbrot":
Nudelsalat: 
Blattsalat:AnjaR
Kaffee:AnjaR
Milch:


----------



## lucie (10. Mai 2010)

Nudelsosse: Martina
Nudeln: Freeriderin
Marmelade: Freeriderin
Wurst:
Käse: Scylla
Butter: Scylla
Eier:
Grillkohle:
(Würstchen)
(Fleisch)
Senf, Ketchup:Lucie
"Grillbrot":
Nudelsalat:
Blattsalat:AnjaR
Kaffee:AnjaR
Milch: Lucie
Tee: 
Obst (Äpfel/Bananen...)


----------



## Cristina (10. Mai 2010)

.


----------



## Cristina (10. Mai 2010)

Bringe Grillkohle und Kuchen mit.


Nudelsosse: Martina
Nudeln: Freeriderin
Marmelade: Freeriderin
Wurst:
Käse: Scylla
Butter: Scylla
Eier:
Grillkohle: Cristina
(Würstchen)
(Fleisch)
Senf, Ketchup:Lucie
"Grillbrot":
Nudelsalat:
Blattsalat:AnjaR
Kaffee:AnjaR
Milch: Lucie
Tee: 
Obst (Äpfel/Bananen...);
Kuchen: Cristina


----------



## Martina H. (11. Mai 2010)

Hallo, da bin ich wieder 

Mit der Nudelsosse meinte ich Fleischsosse, oder ist jemand Vegetarier?

Was ist mit dem Vorschlag von AnjaR: soll sich jeder Fleisch und Würstchen selbst mitbringen?

Nur mit Blattsalat ist es, glaube ich, auch nicht getan , da gehört ja noch was dazu.

Außerdem sollten wir auch bedenken, von welchen Mengen wir sprechen: Laut meiner Zählung sind wir 23 (da sich Surfmoe noch nicht gemeldet hat)

Ähm, wenn ich Nudelsosse für 23 verhungerte Bikerinnen mache/Zutaten mitbringe, bin ich ziemlich ausgelastet - Lucie hatte sich für Würstchen eingetragen: für 23 Personen? Ist das nicht ein bisschen viel für Eine?

Schaut bitte nochmal in die Liste, es haben sich ja auch noch nicht alle gemeldet. 

Nudelsosse: Martina
Nudeln: Freeriderin
Marmelade: Freeriderin
Wurst:
Käse: Scylla
Butter: Scylla
Eier:
Grillkohle: Cristina
(Würstchen): Lucie
(Fleisch)
Senf, Ketchup: Lucie
"Grillbrot":
Nudelsalat:
Blattsalat: AnjaR
Kaffee: AnjaR
Milch: Lucie
Tee: 
Obst (Äpfel/Bananen...);
Kuchen: Cristina

Sollte ich irgendwelche "Übertragungsfehler" gemacht haben bitte ich um Korrektur 

@ Cristina: Was heißt kühler Vorratskeller - reicht nicht für kaltes Bier - ich bringe Eis mit?

Ist das Eis dann zum Kühlen der Getränke? Oder lecker Nachtisch?

Da wir ja bestes Wetter haben  sollten wir uns um die Kühlung schon Gedanken machen: warmes Bier schmeckt einfach nicht und wenn es wirklich Nudelsalat geben soll, sollte der besser auch gekühlt werden. Hmmh, ich warte auf Eure Ideen/Anregungen...

M..


----------



## AnjaR (11. Mai 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Hallo, da bin ich wieder
> 
> Mit der Nudelsosse meinte ich Fleischsosse, oder ist jemand Vegetarier?
> 
> ...


 
Ich meinte natürlich gemischten Salat mit Gurken, Tomaten, etc. auf Basis eines Blattsalats.



Martina H. schrieb:


> Außerdem sollten wir auch bedenken, von welchen Mengen wir sprechen: Laut meiner Zählung sind wir 23 (da sich Surfmoe noch nicht gemeldet hat)
> 
> Ähm, wenn ich Nudelsosse für 23 verhungerte Bikerinnen mache/Zutaten mitbringe, bin ich ziemlich ausgelastet - Lucie hatte sich für Würstchen eingetragen: für 23 Personen? Ist das nicht ein bisschen viel für Eine?


 
Daher mein Vorschlag, dieses selbst mitzubringen. Auch die Soße kann auf zwei oder drei verteilt werden.



Martina H. schrieb:


> Schaut bitte nochmal in die Liste, es haben sich ja auch noch nicht alle gemeldet.
> 
> Nudelsosse: Martina
> Nudeln: Freeriderin
> ...


 
Falls in der Hütte Strom vorhanden sein sollte, kann ich einen kleinen Kühlschrank (Fassungsvermögen ca. 12 - 15 Bierflaschen) mitbringen.

Wenn wir uns darauf einigen, einen Abend zu grillen, einen Abend Pastaparty zu machen, ist es evtl. sinnvoll fürs Grillen alles selber mitzubringen und dann zusammen zu legen. Um die Nudeln und Soße kümmert sich eine und die Kosten werden umgelegt. Fürs Frühstück ähnliches wie fürs Grillen.


----------



## Martina H. (11. Mai 2010)

> kann ich einen kleinen Kühlschrank (Fassungsvermögen ca. 12 - 15 Bierflaschen) mitbringen.



... na, dass ist doch schonmal Klasse 

@Cristina: gibt's denn Strom?

An mir soll's nicht liegen: ich kann auch gerne alles für die "Pastaparty" mitbringen und dann Umlage.

M.


----------



## Susy (12. Mai 2010)

Bei so vielen Mädels denke ich auch, dass wir diverse Dinge noch auf 2 oder 3 verteilen sollten. Ich mache mal bei der Liste weiter und trage mich einfach dahinter: 

Nudelsosse: Martina
Nudeln: Freeriderin
Marmelade: Freeriderin
Nutella: Susy
Wurst:
Käse: Scylla
Butter: Scylla
Eier: Susy
Grillkohle: Cristina
(Würstchen): Lucie
(Fleisch)
Senf, Ketchup: Lucie
"Grillbrot":
Nudelsalat: Susy 
Blattsalat: AnjaR
Kaffee: AnjaR
Milch: Lucie, Susy
Tee: 
Obst (Äpfel/Bananen...);
Kuchen: Cristina

Tja und ohne Nutella kann doch eigentlich kein Tag beginnen, oder.


----------



## Cristina (12. Mai 2010)

Hallo Strom gibt es, ja 

Ich bin dafür, dass Jede fürs Grillen sein eigenes Fleich mitbringt und bei dem Rest eine Umlage zu machen, da es sich bewährt hat und es auch gerechter ist. Jede sollte dann die Belege mitbringen.

Kühlschrank mitbringen finde ich gut.
Eis zum kühlen der Getränke natürlich aber als Nachtisch würde ich auch nicht unbedingt nein sagen

Surfmoe antwortet mir leider auch nicht.
Ich warte noch ein wenig, dann wird der Platz weitergegeben.

LG Cristina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warnschild (12. Mai 2010)

Ich wart jetzt erst mal ab. Heißt nicht, dass ich nichts bringe ;-)


----------



## NewLife19 (13. Mai 2010)

Hallo Ladies,

jetzt war ich eine Woche nicht mehr online und es hat sich ja so einiges getan. aber ehrlich gesagt, bin ich total verwirrt. wer hat eigentlich das zepter in der hand und behält bei den ganzen vorschlägen und ideen den überblick?

was das essen anbelangt, finde ich, dass es jetzt schon in chaos ausartet. wenn alle irgendwie was mitbringen, das dann umlegen, haben wir tausend kassenzettel, welche bearbeitet werden müssen. mein vorschlag wäre folgender:

zum braten bringt jede ihr eignes zeug mit, was sie verzehrt
um das nudelgericht kümmert sich eine und die kosten werden geteilt
genauso bei den salaten fürs braten, da haben sich ja schon welche gemeldet
ich denke, dass wir dann nur noch als gruppenverpflegung kaffee und bratutensilien (kohle usw.) umlegen sollten.

wenn wir alles umlegen, habe ich bisher immer die erfahrung gemacht, dass ich deutlich mehr finanziell investiert habe als wenn ich mich selbst darum gekümmert hätte. oft habe ich dann nur einen bruchteil von dem genutzt was andere mit gebracht haben, aber für einen luxusurlaub bezahlt.

ich bin bereit für die nudelparty beizusteuern und mich an den bratutensilien+salate zu beteiligen. Ansonsten bring ich nur zeug mit was nicht gekühlt werden muss und mache alleinversorger. bin aber gern bereit auch was abzugeben bzw. zu tauschen. so im sinne von: ich hab ne wurst, kann ich da von dir ein brätel haben 

liebe grüße
susa


----------



## lucie (13. Mai 2010)

Hallo Ladies!

Bin inzwischen auch der Meinung, daß es hier etwas verwirrend zugeht (ist nicht böse gemeint).
Wozu eigentlich die viele Arbeit für Nudelsalate & Co? Laßt es uns doch etwas rustikaler angehen: jede bringt für den ersten Abend "Rohes", Brötchen/Brot zum Grillen für den eigenen Bedarf mit, ein paar Gläser Gewürzgurken, Oliven o.Ä., Ketchup und Senf reichen meiner Meinung nach doch aus. Gläser können bei Bedarf geöffnet werden, was nicht verbraucht wird, bleibt eben erst einmal zu und kann ggf. wieder mit nach Hause genommen werden - es gibt ja keinen richtigen Kühlschrank!!!
Am zweiten Abend große Nudelorgie - Nudeln kochen, bisserl Tomatenkrams (Tetrapak) und Gewürze - Miracoli ist fertig! 
Frühstück in Eigenversorgung mit hübscher, kleiner Tauschbörse.
Es ist eben recht schwer, alles gleichmäßig und gerecht auf über 20 Mädels zu verteilen, wenn die Organisation nicht in einer Hand bleibt und es auch noch Vegetarier, Veganer...etc. gibt, die ohnehin ihre eigenen Sachen mitbringen (müssen).
Deshalb ist es vielleicht doch besser, wenn sich jede (außer für die Großen Fressen) selbst versorgt. 
Das Umlegen der Kosten finde ich auch recht umständlich und zeitraubend, wir wollen doch schließlich ein gemütliches Bike-WE verbringen. 

LG lucie


----------



## AnjaR (13. Mai 2010)

lucie schrieb:


> Hallo Ladies!
> 
> Bin inzwischen auch der Meinung, daß es hier etwas verwirrend zugeht (ist nicht böse gemeint).
> Wozu eigentlich die viele Arbeit für Nudelsalate & Co? Laßt es uns doch etwas rustikaler angehen: jede bringt für den ersten Abend "Rohes", Brötchen/Brot zum Grillen für den eigenen Bedarf mit, ein paar Gläser Gewürzgurken, Oliven o.Ä., Ketchup und Senf reichen meiner Meinung nach doch aus. Gläser können bei Bedarf geöffnet werden, was nicht verbraucht wird, bleibt eben erst einmal zu und kann ggf. wieder mit nach Hause genommen werden - es gibt ja keinen richtigen Kühlschrank!!!
> ...


 
Das entspricht in etwa meinem Vorschlag.  Tauschbörse ist toll, und wer halt gerne Salat mag kann ja eine Schüssel mitbringen. Dafür kann man dann den Ketchup, das Brot etc. einer anderen abbekommen. Machen wir in der Nachbarschaft (ca. 15 Familien) immer so und klappt super.
Die Kosten sind so für jede sehr niedrig.
Ich freu mich schon.

LG Anja


----------



## lucie (13. Mai 2010)

Noch eine Frage: wie erreicht man denn die Hütte überhaupt, hab's nicht gefunden, evtl. auch überlesen  (ggf. Koord.)?
Auf der von Cristina verlinkten HP des Hüttenvereins habe ich irgendwie nichts gefunden, bin aber auch  (kurzsichtige Brillenträgerin).
Kann erst dann den günstigeren Anfahrtsweg raussuchen und mich mit dem T4 als "Bike-und Personenshuttle" anbieten.

LG lucie


----------



## velo1981 (13. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich finde die oben genannte Idee auch besser. Dafür.

Und ich geb gerne was von meiner Nutella ab ;.), aber nur wenn jemand mit mir Rad fährt


----------



## scylla (13. Mai 2010)

velo1981 schrieb:


> Und ich geb gerne was von meiner Nutella ab ;.), aber nur wenn jemand mit mir Rad fährt



dann bring schonmal 10 Gläser 

Ich fände Umlegen jetzt auch nicht so schlimm. Zumindest für die "Grundausstattung" wie Brötchen, Kaffee, etc.. Wenn ein- oder zwei Leute das kaufen hat man auch keine tausend Kassenzettel. Die eher speziellen Sachen wie das Grillfleisch oder irgendwelche Salate kann man ja dann tatsächlich in Eigenregie mitbringen ("Tauschbörse").


----------



## velo1981 (14. Mai 2010)

ok.

Jemand der aus der Nähe kommt und nicht so weit fährt, könnte vielleicht einkaufen. Also nur die Grundausstattung Frühstück, Nudelgelage. Der Rest ist Eigenregie. Gut, Mädels?

Meine Freundin wird übrigens 30 an dem Wochenende. Ich hab sie schwer überedet, mitzukommen. Ich bringe auf jeden Fall was zum Anstoßen mit und ihr singt, ja? Dann freut sie sich bestimmt.


----------



## lucie (14. Mai 2010)

Was soll dann alles zur Grundausstattung gehören? 
Von dieser hat sicher auch jede eine andere Vorstellung, sodaß wir wieder eine Liste (diese sollte dann aber fix sein!) machen müssen, sonst läuft das Ganze erneut ins Leere und jede bekommt wieder von jeder eine Rundmail und am Ende weiß man nicht mehr, wer was mitbringt...

Wer würde sich dann zum Kauf selbiger bereiterklären?

Ich denke, wir werden schon nicht verhungern, die Hütte liegt ja nicht außerhalb der Zivilisation, und Wildschweine und B(ä)eeren gibt's im Harz bestimmt auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (14. Mai 2010)

> und ihr singt, ja?



... oh, oh, Du hast mich noch nicht singen hören 



> aber nur wenn jemand mit mir Rad fährt



... war das nicht Sinn der Sache?  

Also wäre der Stand der Dinge:

Verpflegung in Eigenregie mit Tauschbörse für Frühstück, Grillen, Schmankerl (Süßes, Anstossen, Obst etc.)

Einkaufen für Umlage:

Nudelgelage: Martina

Hier jetzt noch Grundausstattung Frühstück? Was versteht Ihr darunter und wer erklärt sich bereit, dass zu besorgen?

M.

Edit: uups. lucie hatte die gleich Frage...


----------



## Martina H. (14. Mai 2010)

... grr, ich suche den Link zur Hütte und kann ihn nicht mehr finden...

Help, please!

M.


----------



## lucie (14. Mai 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Also wäre der Stand der Dinge:
> 
> Verpflegung in Eigenregie mit Tauschbörse für Frühstück, Grillen, Schmankerl (Süßes, Anstossen, Obst etc.)
> 
> ...



*So, 
Martina übernimmt das Um(Nudelge)lage, ich (lucie=Cathleen) würde Grillkohle+Anzünder mitbringen.

Alles andere in Eigenregie mit "Tauschbörse"!!!* 

UND WO GENAU LIEGT DENN NUN DIE HÜTTE??? Ja, ich weiß in Oderbrück ca. 800müNN - liegt die dort gleich an der Straße bzw. ist sie von dort aus irgendwie ausgeschildert???


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (14. Mai 2010)

Sorry, war jetzt fast eine Woche nicht mehr online. Beteilige mich natürlich gerne.

Grundausstattung Frühstück würde ich als Brötchen und Butter (auch wenn ich selber keine esse) bezeichnen. Was den Belag angeht hat jede ihre eigenen Vorlieben. 

Ich bringe Butter mit und würde morgens frische Brötchen organisieren. (Vortagesbrötchen finde ich schrecklich) 

Wo ist denn nun genau die Hütte?


----------



## Stemmel (14. Mai 2010)

Cristina ist zur Zeit nicht online, wird Euch aber die genaue Adresse bestimmt noch geben! Einfach ein wenig Geduld, nächste Woche wird sie sich bestimmt bei Euch melden.


----------



## Martina H. (14. Mai 2010)

> Ich bringe Butter mit und würde morgens frische Brötchen organisieren.



Klasse 

...nur was von meiner Seite: Grundsätzlich finde ich es besser, wenn so was richtig organisiert ist. Letztenendes sind wir nicht nur 5 Ladies, sondern mehr als 20. Da fühle ich mich einfach wohler, wenn jede weiss was sie mitbringen soll (vor allem, da man dann auch besser über die Mengen nachdenkt) und den Überblick hat man ja hier an Hand der Listen - ich füge mich natürlich der Mehrheit und fasse noch mal zusammen:

Umlage:

Nudelparty: Martina H.
Butter, Brötchen: turbohuhnchen
Grillkohle/Anzünder: lucie

Tauschbörse/Alleinversorger: alles andere

Korrekt?

M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## velo1981 (14. Mai 2010)

Klingt gut.

Doch, doch, ich will dann gerade DICH singen hören. Um so schräger um so lustiger...


----------



## Martina H. (14. Mai 2010)

... das willst du Dir nicht wirklich antun 





- ich weiss wovon ich spreche 

M.


----------



## AnjaR (14. Mai 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... das willst du Dir nicht wirklich antun
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ach, wir singen einfach alle so laut, dass man keine Stimme raushören kann


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (14. Mai 2010)

Schon so viel über Verpflegung diskutiert, aber wer macht eigentlich die Streckenplanung? Wer stellt sich als Guide zur Verfügung? Wer wollte eigentlich alles in den Bike Park? 
Könnte den Guide für den Bike Park Braunlage machen! War gestern gerade da und muss sagen, dass die Single Trails echt klasse und für jederfrau fahrbar sind!  Mit meinem BigHit haben die Trails nicht sooo viel Spass gemacht, da das Ding dafür einfach zu schwer ist und das entsprechende Gefälle fehlt. Wurde sogar von einer Gruppe CC Fahrern abgehängt. 
Braunlage ist nicht der Typische Bike Park.  Auch wenn es laut Bezeichnung einen Downhill und einen Freeride gibt, ist er doch mehr ein CC Paradies auf Grund des hohen Trailanteils. Werde demnächst noch einmal mit dem Zesty hinfahren und testen.  (Dann folgen natürlich auch noch Fotos)


----------



## heupferd (14. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

Treffen in der Rhön wäre auch nett!!
Kreuzberg Wasserkuppe, Schwarzes Moor , Fladungen usw


----------



## Freeriderin (14. Mai 2010)

heupferd schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Treffen in der Rhön wäre auch nett!!
> Kreuzberg Wasserkuppe, Schwarzes Moor , Fladungen usw



Servus Heupferd,

nicht böse sein, aber mach dafür bitte einen neuen Thread auf, sonst würds denk mal zu unübersichtlich. Wir haben uns darauf geeinigt, in den Harz zu fahrn.


----------



## velo1981 (14. Mai 2010)

ja genau, das ist ja auch alles schon gebucht. Das wäre was fürs nächste Jahr.


----------



## heupferd (14. Mai 2010)

Freeriderin schrieb:


> Servus Heupferd,
> 
> nicht böse sein, aber mach dafür bitte einen neuen Thread auf, sonst würds denk mal zu unübersichtlich. Wir haben uns darauf geeinigt, in den Harz zu fahrn.




Schön,  öhm wann ist das im Harz??=== Ich steh grad aufm Schlauch ggg
gruß
angie


----------



## Martina H. (15. Mai 2010)

...wir treffen uns vom 18 - 20 Juni.

Die Plätze sind allerdings schon alle belegt (und Warteliste existiert ja auch schon, soweit ich weiß).

Hmmh, wenn du was organisieren möchtest (da du Dich ja dann wohl in der Gegend auskennst) mach doch einfach mal einen neuen Thread auf, so nach dem Motto:

Ladies Treffen 2 

Wär ja vielleicht was für nächstes Jahr, oder evtl Herbst?

Zum Thema Streckenplanung: ich denke, dass Cristina die übernimmt. Sie hatte ja geschrieben, das 2 Guides zur Verfügung stehen (sie selbst und Isali). Sie wird sich bestimmt melden, sobald sie wieder zu Hause ist.

Grüße

M.


----------



## Cristina (17. Mai 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

der Threath ist ja schon sehr lang geworden und dementsprechend auch sehr unübersichtlich...

Wir haben eine Liste mit den E-Mail Adressen und ich habe einen Verteiler erstellt, lasst und den bitte nutzen wenn es um Informationen bezüglich der Unterkunft, Lage, Adresse und so weiter angeht.

*Es ist ein privates Treffen und keine Veranstaltung* das bitte zu berücksichtigen.
Die Adresse und eine Anfahrtsskizze bekommt ihr per Mail Heute Nachmittag, diese jedoch nicht ins Forum oder sonstiges setzen, da privat!
Einige Anfahrtsmöglichkeiten werden dann auch beschrieben.

Über die Verpflegung solle man sich nicht mehr so lange ausmerzen.
Wie von den meisten schon bevorzugt und eigentlich schon entschieden

_Ich zitiere:
Gemeinschaftsverpflegung mit Umlage:

Nudelparty: Martina H.
Butter, Brötchen: turbohuhnchen
Grillkohle/Anzünder: lucie

Tauschbörse/Alleinversorger: alles andere_

*Bitte jetzt alles per E-Mail, da sonst keiner mehr durchschaut, es auch zu detailliert und privat wird*
Ich habe jetzt auch etwas mehr Luft und werde schneller reagieren können.

LG Cristina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (17. Mai 2010)

Ok, alles klar, hätte vielleicht vor dem checken meiner eMails heute morgen erst mal hier rein schauen sollen!


----------



## Cristina (17. Mai 2010)

Wer von mir Heute Abend keine Mail bekommen hat, bitte bei mir melden.
Infos sind unterwegs

LG Cristina


----------



## velo1981 (18. Mai 2010)

Danke für die Mail. UND für deine Organisation!!


----------



## Chaotenkind (18. Mai 2010)

Alles angekommen! Danke!


----------



## Cristina (18. Mai 2010)

Gerne 

Ich freue mich....und dann haben wir noch einen Geburtstagskind, dann bekommt mein mitgebrachten Kuchen ja eine ganz andere Bedeutung

LG Cristina


----------



## Freeriderin (18. Mai 2010)

Mail ist angekommen 

Ich bin diese Woche etwas schlecht erlangbar, da ich die Woche auf Lehrgang bin.

Hab nur super langsames Internet


----------



## velo1981 (18. Mai 2010)

Wer hat denn alles Geburtstag? Darauf kann man sich ja ein bisschen vorbereiten.


----------



## Warnschild (19. Mai 2010)

Ich muss gestehn: Es ist soviel los bei mir zurzeit, ich hab den Überblick verloren, was wann und wie ansteht...


----------



## Cristina (19. Mai 2010)

velo1981 schrieb:


> ok.
> 
> Jemand der aus der Nähe kommt und nicht so weit fährt, könnte vielleicht einkaufen. Also nur die Grundausstattung Frühstück, Nudelgelage. Der Rest ist Eigenregie. Gut, Mädels?
> 
> Meine Freundin wird übrigens 30 an dem Wochenende. Ich hab sie schwer überedet, mitzukommen. Ich bringe auf jeden Fall was zum Anstoßen mit und ihr singt, ja? Dann freut sie sich bestimmt.



Da kann velo1981 bestimmt weiterhelfen 

LG Cristina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## velo1981 (20. Mai 2010)

Ich?  Lieber nicht, nachher bin ich auch noch schuld 

Es reicht schon, wenn du singst...hihi


----------



## Freeriderin (2. Juni 2010)

Ich muss leider absagen, wegen Arbeit 
Also wird 1 Platz frei


----------



## Martina H. (14. Juni 2010)

Hy,

jetzt gehts's los... Endspurt... ich freu mich schon auf Euch Alle (und natürlich auf's fahren) 

Grüße

M.


----------



## NewLife19 (14. Juni 2010)

Ich bin schon auch seeeehr gespannt und voller Vorfreude. Magic^Desire und ich kommen recht spät. Ich hoffe so gegen 19Uhr. Lasst bitte den Rost an, wir werden tierischen Hunger haben 

Liebe Grüße an alle


----------



## delia (14. Juni 2010)

Ich freu mich auch schon tierisch. Hab gedacht, ich bin die einzige, die spät kommt, aber es scheinen doch nicht alle Urlaub nehmen zu können. Bin denke ich ebenfalls so gegen 19 Uhr da, schön. 

LG Cordelia


----------



## luna_01 (14. Juni 2010)

hab den thread kuerzlich entdeckt und wuensche euch sauviel spass und tolle trails. 
bitte bitte bitte berichtet hinterher ein bisschen von eurem wochenende ... ich bin sowas von neidisch. 
gruesse aus dem schwarzwald
luna_01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cristina (14. Juni 2010)

Hallo Luna,
vielleicht findet dieses Treffen ja mal häufiger statt und frau kann dann mal in andere Gefilde reinschnuppern 

Ich freue mich auch sehr auf das WE.
Den Bikepark haben Isa und ich getestet, macht nen mords Spaß.

Sende Morgen eine Rundmail, schaut bitte mal rein.

LG Cristina


----------



## velo1981 (14. Juni 2010)

boah ich bin so aufgeregt...ich bin längst nicht so viel gefahren, wie ich hätten sollen gemusst...hä??? ihr wisst schon...

Ich glaub ich pack schon mal die kleine rote Lampe ein...dann kann ich die direkt als Schlusslicht ans Rad binden...


----------



## Chaotenkind (15. Juni 2010)

Dto.

Ich erscheine warscheinlich schon gegen Mittag. Hab mir extra Urlaub genommen.


----------



## Snakeskin (15. Juni 2010)

Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß dierekt vor meiner Haustür.
Die Hütten in Oderbrück sind urig. Keine Wellnesstempel aber cool.
Das Wetter wird gut. Ich bin auch unterwegs und werde dann Platz machen wenn ne Horde Mädels die Trails fegt.
Viel Spaß


----------



## MelleD (15. Juni 2010)

Wünsche euch auch viel Spaß, gutes Wetter, schöne Trails und guten Hunger 

Wäre ich mobil, hätte ich mich gerne mit eingeklinkt.


----------



## Cristina (16. Juni 2010)

Sorry,
ihr bekommt erst Heute abend die Mail....

@Snakeskin
Lust sich uns anzuschließen?
Platz haben wir noch, da einige Absagen noch reingeflattert sind.
Als Tagesgast bist du natürlich auch willkommen

Liebe Grüße,
Cristina


----------



## lucie (16. Juni 2010)

Cristina schrieb:


> @Snakeskin
> Lust sich uns anzuschließen?
> Platz haben wir noch, da einige Absagen noch reingeflattert sind.
> Als Tagesgast bist du natürlich auch willkommen
> ...



Ob er das noch so kurzfristig mit der Geschlechtsumwandlung organisiert bekommt? 
Ansonsten würde er sich bestimmt super als Grill- und Hausmeister eignen.


----------



## Snakeskin (16. Juni 2010)

...immer diese Diskriminierungen.
Und umwandeln werde ich gar nix ;-). Wäre zu schade.
Grillen ist ok. Mal sehen wie ich Zeit finde.
Übrigens, das Hotel was vor den Hütten in Oderbrück steht ist gestern abgebrannt.
Hätte fast Eure Hütten mir erwischt.
Dann wäre draussen pennen angesagt


----------



## Martina H. (16. Juni 2010)

> Und umwandeln werde ich gar nix ;-). Wäre zu schade.



Richtig 



> Ich glaub ich pack schon mal die kleine rote Lampe ein...dann kann ich die direkt als Schlusslicht ans Rad binden...



Ich nehm meine auch mit, dann können wir Auto spielen 

So Mädels, 

das "PASTA-PARTY-PUZZLE" ist besorgt - verhungern werden wir nicht 

An die, die leider nicht kommen können: schade, schade, schade 

An alle Anderen: wir sehen uns 

Bis Freitag dann

Martina


----------



## velo1981 (16. Juni 2010)

Hallöchen,
Sarah und ich werden gegen 9 in Wuppertal starten. wir freuen uns schon!

Auto spielen  juhu

Lg
Kathrin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cristina (16. Juni 2010)

Snakeskin schrieb:


> ...immer diese Diskriminierungen.
> Und umwandeln werde ich gar nix ;-). Wäre zu schade.
> Grillen ist ok. Mal sehen wie ich Zeit finde.
> Übrigens, das Hotel was vor den Hütten in Oderbrück steht ist gestern abgebrannt.
> ...



Hallo Snakeskin,

sorry, hatte das nicht so mitbekommen.
Dann ist auch Grillen für dich nicht drinn es sei denn du schafst es mit der Geschlechtsumwandlung ;-) was wahrscheinlich schade wäre

Ich habe den Bericht schon gelesen... zum Glück fallen uns auch keine Bäume auf dem Kopf alles noch heile.

LG Cristina


----------



## Freeriderin (16. Juni 2010)

Euch allen viel Spaß und schöne Trails


----------



## magic^desire (17. Juni 2010)

grill ist gut ich werd nen paar brätel einpacken


----------



## lucie (17. Juni 2010)

magic^desire schrieb:


> grill ist gut ich werd nen paar brätel einpacken



Grillen war doch von Beginn an für Freitag Abend geplant, es sollte nur jede für sich, je nach Appetit und Vorlieben, im Supermarkt oder Wald wildern gehen.
Manchmal liegt ja auch direkt was auf dem Weg (der Straße:kotz  Sorry!


----------



## Chaotenkind (17. Juni 2010)

Schmeckt Waschbär? Hab da vorhin sowas auf dem Seitenstreifen der A66 bei Hanau liegen sehen...

Sorry, das ist Galgenhumor!


----------



## lucie (17. Juni 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Schmeckt Waschbär? Hab da vorhin sowas auf dem Seitenstreifen der A66 bei Hanau liegen sehen...
> 
> Sorry, das ist Galgenhumor!



 Naja in der Not frißt der Teufel auch ... kleine Borstentiere mit Coladose (aber bevor wir das Borstenvieh auf den Grill hauen, klau ich mir die Coladose, wir wollen doch kein Öl ins Feuer gießen).


----------



## Chaotenkind (17. Juni 2010)

Ok, dann geh ich heute noch mal beim Metzger wildern!

Ich bringe noch einen Nudelsalat mit. Mein Freund macht den mit Gurke, Tomaten, Mozarella an einer Olivenöl/Balsamico/Honig/Kräuter-Vinaigrette. Mir zumindest schmeckt der.


----------



## Chaotenkind (17. Juni 2010)

lucie schrieb:


> Naja in der Not frißt der Teufel auch ... kleine Borstentiere mit Coladose (aber bevor wir das Borstenvieh auf den Grill hauen, klau ich mir die Coladose, wir wollen doch kein Öl ins Feuer gießen).


 
Finger weg von der Sau! Die schmeckt nicht, viel zu zäh das Biest.


----------



## lucie (17. Juni 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Finger weg von der Sau! Die schmeckt nicht, viel zu zäh das Biest.



Na gut, dann eben doch nur Waschbär  und


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (17. Juni 2010)

lucie schrieb:


> Na gut, dann eben doch nur Waschbär  und


 
Hab schon nen Kasten Malzbier im Auto stehen!


----------



## AnjaR (17. Juni 2010)

lucie schrieb:


> Na gut, dann eben doch nur Waschbär  und


 Schade, ich dachte Sau am Spieß wär inklusive


----------



## Chaotenkind (17. Juni 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Schade, ich dachte Sau am Spieß wär inklusive


 
Schweinefleisch ist ungesund!


----------



## AnjaR (17. Juni 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Schweinefleisch ist ungesund!


 Jawoll Cheffin


----------



## lucie (17. Juni 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Schweinefleisch ist ungesund!



Stimmt, eine ganze Aluwildsau rutscht nicht so gut und ist recht schwer verdaulich, aber dafür geht das Zerlegen sauschnell und ist in kleinen Portionen sicher bekömmlicher.


----------



## ActionBarbie (17. Juni 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Finger weg von der Sau! Die schmeckt nicht, viel zu zäh das Biest.


Dann nehmt die Kuh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (17. Juni 2010)

Was habt ihr nur immer mit der armen Sau?

Da werde ich morgen mal sehen müssen, was es sonst noch so zu zerlegen gibt. Ich bin da gut, was nicht essbar ist, wird kaputt gemacht.

Ich schwirr jetzt zum Metzger und noch mal in den Bikeshop meines Vertrauens.

Bis morgen!


----------



## Cristina (17. Juni 2010)

Edit:

Hab da was vertauscht....


----------



## AnjaR (18. Juni 2010)

So,
hab jetzt alles gepackt und mache mich gleich auf den Weg
Harz ich komme


----------



## velo1981 (20. Juni 2010)

Hi Mädels,

Sarah und ich sind heile zu Hause angekommen! 

Danke für das tolle Wochenende! Es war einfach nur total super! Ihr seid einfach alle coole Mädels! Schön, euch mal im realen Leben kennen gelernt zu haben.

Wir freuen uns auf nächste Mal! 

Hoffentlich habt ihr euren Tag noch ein bisschen genutzt und kommt alle heile zu Hause an! 

Cristina, wir haben natürlich die CD vergessen. Also doch mit der Post. Am besten überweise ich dir dann direkt dann Porto und so, ne?


----------



## lucie (20. Juni 2010)

So, bin auch wieder gut zu Hause angekommen, aber emotional immer noch vollkommen aus dem Häuschen.

Es war einfach superschön, Euch kennenlernen und mit Euch die wunderschönen Trails des Harzes "pflügen" zu dürfen.

Für mich als notorische Alleinfahrerin gab es den absoluten AHA-Effekt.
In einer Gruppe (vorallem mit Euch) zu fahren macht irre viel Spaß, gibt mir mehr Sicherheit und mein Angstpegel tendierte daher auch gegen Null!

Ich danke Euch allen für die schönen Tage, vorallem auch noch einmal ein dickes Dankeschön an Cristina für die Organisation und Planung dieser traumhaften Touren.

Eine Wiederholung "Mit Volldampf durch den Harz" ist obligatorisch!!! 


Grüße Cathleen


----------



## AnjaR (20. Juni 2010)

Bin nach 4,5 h Fahrt auch heil Zuhause angekommen.
Das Wochenende mit Euch war super affeng..... 
Irgendwie bin ich immer noch total aufgedreht und stehe Kopf
Wir haben eben schon das Netbook am Fernseher angeschlossen und eine Diashow gemacht. 
Ich kanns immer noch nicht glauben, dass wir mit 16 total verrückten Mädels durch den Harz gerockt sind.
@ Christina: Danke Danke Danke für dieses Feuerwerk an Trails. Ich habe selten so eine geballte Menge an Trails erlebt.

Hoffentlich schaffen wir es noch mal, so ein WE zu veranstalten. Ich bin dann wieder dabei.

Danke an alle für die tolle Gemeinschaft.

Lieben Gruß
Anja


----------



## Cristina (20. Juni 2010)

Auch ich bin nun zu Hause angekommen...

Es war einfach klasse mit euch
Dieses Treffen sollte Programm werden.

Ich hoffe man sieht sich bald wieder, ob im Bikepark, bei einem Marathon oder wieder im Harz

Es wurde so Einiges vergessen, schaut mal nach ob ihr noch etwas vermißt.
Alles ander per Mail.

Liebe Grüße
Cristina


----------



## scylla (21. Juni 2010)

Das Wochenende war einfach klasse!
Tolle Mädels und ebenso tolle Trails 

Das müssen wir unbedingt wiederholen! Am liebsten sofort!

Danke an Alle für den vielen Spaß und die tolle Gemeinschaft, und vor allem an unsere beiden Guides für die wunderbaren Touren, und am allermeisten an Christina für die Organisation!

LG, Nika

PS: sind die Sachen wirklich alle aus Versehen vergessen worden, oder eher, um eine Ausrede zu haben, um zurück zu kommen?  (Hoffentlich hab ich auch was vergessen )


----------



## Twinkie (21. Juni 2010)

HER MIT DEN BILDERN!!! *hibbel*


----------



## NewLife19 (21. Juni 2010)

Hallo Ladies,

mein persönliches Taxi hat Jane und mich gestern wohlbehalten in Erfurt und Jena abgeliefert.

Ich kann mich den bisher geäußerten Meinungen zu unserem Treffen nur anschließen. Es hat mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht mit euch 

Der Harz hat viele abwechlungsreiche Trails zu bieten wo jeder sein persönliches Highlight mit nach hause nehmen konnte. Ich habe das Spitzkehrenvideo von mir gestern stolz meinem Freund präsentiert. Hier in Jena gibt es noch engere Kurven und hoffe, dass ich den Erfolg in die Heimat übertragen kann.

Ganz liebe Grüße an euch alle
Susa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (21. Juni 2010)

Hy an Alle,

ich wollt mich auch noch mal melden.

Danke an:

 - Cristina, für's Organisieren, Bergauffahren und den "Schotter"
 - velo1981, für "unseren Brocken SL" und für's standhaft bleiben
 - Magic^Desire, für's Kochen 
 - HifiXS, für's Staunen
 - Chaotenkind, für die Wildsau und den Beweis, dass man auch mit 16 Kilo den Berg 'raufkommt
 - AnjaR, für das begeistert sein nach dem Achtermann
 - Warnschild, für das "kleine Müsli"
 - 1000grad, für's stehenbleiben
 - turbo.huhnchen, für's "nettsein"
 - S.., für den Stunt und das nichts passiert ist
 - Lucie, für die "Fortbildung" in Sachen GPS

... ach, einfach Danke an Alle für Alles. Ich stehe immer noch völlig unter Strom und

WILL DAS NOCHMAL!!!!!!

Wir sehen uns: irgendwie, irgendwo, irgendwann... 

Grüße

M.

PS: das mit den "vergessenen Sachen" habe ich so konsequent durchgezogen, dass ich am Samstag noch mal hin muss


----------



## 1000grad (21. Juni 2010)

Ich glaube ich hab übers Wochenende jeglichen Respekt vor unseren heimischen Wurzeln verloren 

Super wars und danke an alle Beteiligten!!


----------



## velo1981 (21. Juni 2010)

Ich sitze übrigens gerade mit Helm vorm Rechner und fahre jetzt zur Arbeit...Auto fahren macht keinen Spaß mehr...ich will mein Bike...

Martina, du bringst es wie immer auf den Punkt...herrlich! )

Mein Freund kann übrigens das Wort Harz nicht mehr hören, ich habe über nichts anderes mehr geredet...er war ganz neidisch...


----------



## Martina H. (21. Juni 2010)

> er war ganz neidisch...




...er hat ja auch allen Grund 

M.


----------



## AnjaR (21. Juni 2010)

velo1981 schrieb:


> Martina, du bringst es wie immer auf den Punkt...herrlich! )


So ist Martina in ihrem unerschütterlichen Optimismus und der Fähigkeit, immer etwas Positives zu sehen



velo1981 schrieb:


> ...er war ganz neidisch...


 
Meiner auch


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (21. Juni 2010)

Danke an alle für dieses wunderbare Wochenende 

Schade, dass ich am So. erst so spät zurück war und mich nicht einmal mehr von allen verabschieden konnte  aber wir sehen uns ja ganz sicher wieder 

Habe jetzt übrigens den Brocken als Bildschirmhintergrund auf meinem Firmenrechner, da geht jeden morgen die Sonne auf


----------



## Chaotenkind (22. Juni 2010)

Auch nochmal:

Vielen Dank für das super Wochenende. Auch mein Freund ist sowas von neidisch. Auf den Brocken will der auch schon lange. Bin gestern mit meinem alten Hardtail die Trails zum und vom Hahnenkamm abgefahren, die sind zwar steiler, aber vom Untergrund her sind sie ein Kindergeburtstag gegen die "Schotterwege" im Harz.

Freue mich schon auf die CD, Freund und Teamchef wollen sehen, was wir da so gefahren bzw. geschoben  haben.

Ich bin auf alle Fälle für eine Wiederholung!


----------



## velo1981 (22. Juni 2010)

meiner fährt jetzt im Juli vermutlich auch... hab zu gut werbung gemacht...


----------



## Warnschild (22. Juni 2010)

Hach, ich fands auch sehr schön mit euch allen! 

Und, ooh, ich will Bilder sehen!!!  (auch Freund und Freundeskreis)

Hab schon so rumgeschwärmt von Landschaft und Trails und Mädels, also muss bald Beweismaterial her...

GlG an euch alle, eine schöne Woche!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twinkie (22. Juni 2010)




----------



## 1000grad (22. Juni 2010)

ein erstes pic


----------



## Twinkie (22. Juni 2010)

wer hat denn da sein snowboard mitgebracht. so kalt wars doch gar nicht...oder lag aufm brocken schnee?


----------



## scylla (22. Juni 2010)

als wir oben standen konnte ich mir das lebhaft vorstellen, dass es jede sekunde anfängt, zu schneien


----------



## Martina H. (22. Juni 2010)

So,

ich trau mich mal: Starke Frauen mit starken Bikes:





 Grüße

M.


----------



## Twinkie (22. Juni 2010)

16 auf einen Streich. Haben die alle in der Hütte genächtigt? Oder waren auch welche nur zu den Ausfahrten dabei....also Anrainer sozusagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warnschild (22. Juni 2010)

Ach du meine Güte: Kann es sein, dass ich meine Jeantex-Regenjacke vergessen hab?


----------



## NewLife19 (22. Juni 2010)

Das Gruppenfoto ist echt super geworden 

Die drei Ladies im Vordergrund sind vielleicht ein Omen für die Mannschaft, die die WM gewinnen sollte


----------



## Martina H. (22. Juni 2010)

> ein Omen für die Mannschaft, die die WM gewinnen sollte



Genau 

... was ein Zufall 



> Kann es sein, dass ich meine Jeantex-Regenjacke vergessen hab?



...wir haben bestimmt alle was vergessen...

M.


----------



## velo1981 (22. Juni 2010)

hey ich glaub, ich hab das ganze We son Gesicht gemacht...ich grinse auf fast allen Bildern wie ein Honigkuchenpferd hehe...

Cool sehen wir aus...

Wir haben alle in der Hütte geschlafen, zusammen gekocht usw. Das war auch gut so...;-)


----------



## lucie (22. Juni 2010)

Super fotogene Truppe! 
Ich glaube, ich muß dringend zum Arzt, bevor das Grinsen bei mir noch chronisch wird.

War heute aus Langeweile in Seiffen (Erzgebirge) und bin mal die EBM-Runde mit dem LV abgefahren, 29km und 800HM in 2h10min. 
Kein SCHOTTER, nix verblockt - Wurzelteppiche??? pah, die machen  wahrscheinlich gerade alle im Harz Urlaub ... 

Mmh, ich muß mal schnell überlegen, was ich im Harz vergessen haben könnte....


----------



## Frau Rauscher (22. Juni 2010)

na, das sieht doch nach einer lustigen Runde aus! 

und wer ist jetzt wer?


----------



## MelleD (22. Juni 2010)

Das würde mich auch mal interessieren, mal von links nach rechts oder so


----------



## velo1981 (22. Juni 2010)

also ich bin die 5. von links


----------



## delia (23. Juni 2010)

Herrlich, nach meinem Spätdienst genau das Richtige - dann träum ich schön von weiteren tollen Trails im Harz und dem lustigen Mädelswochenende.
Nochmals vielen Dank für die Organisation an Cristina und danke an alle für das gelungene Wochenende.
So, ich fall jetzt ins Bett...
LG, gähn.


----------



## AnjaR (23. Juni 2010)

velo1981 schrieb:


> also ich bin die 5. von links


3. von rechts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (23. Juni 2010)

die mit dem Grinsen
nee ehrlich, 5. von rechts


----------



## lucie (23. Juni 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> wer hat denn da sein snowboard mitgebracht. so kalt wars doch gar nicht...oder lag aufm brocken schnee?



...das nicht, aber kalt war's... 





...auch noch 14.12 Uhr!!! Brrr...

Und am Morgen saßen wir alle 7.30 Uhr in der kuschlig geheizten Küche beim Frühstück, und draußen waren es gerade einmal 5,3 °C!


----------



## magic^desire (23. Juni 2010)

Ja Servus  @ all...

ich schließ mich dan mal der mehrheit der Vorgängerinnen an um mich bei Allen für dieses Coole WE zu bedanken  und freu mich jetzt schon aufs nächste mal *fg*

lg die jane


----------



## Chaotenkind (23. Juni 2010)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> na, das sieht doch nach einer lustigen Runde aus!
> 
> und wer ist jetzt wer?


 
Ich bin die 4. von links.


----------



## Twinkie (23. Juni 2010)

Gab es eigentlich nen Badezimmerplan.... Jeder nur 10 min?


----------



## scylla (23. Juni 2010)

Wenn wir jetzt alle eine Seite lang schreiben, wer wer ist, blickt ja keiner mehr durch 

Vorschlag: Ich glaube, man kann auf dem Foto in Martinas Benutzeralbum direkt einen "Bildbereich markieren" und kommentieren... vielleicht kann sich ja jede, die mag, dort selbst "markieren" 
Ich probiers gleich mal aus...

Edit: jetzt weiß ich auch wie's geht 
Auf "Bildbereicht markieren" klicken -> das rechteckige Markierungs-Feld per drag/drop mit der Maus im Foto auf sich selbst schieben -> im Kommentarfeld den eigenen Nick eingeben mit einem @ davor (dadurch wird das Bild dann direkt auch zum eigenen Profil verlinkt und erscheint dann unter "Fotos auf denen xy markiert wurde")... wer nicht will, dass es verlinkt wird, lässt einfach das "@" weg!


----------



## velo1981 (23. Juni 2010)

im Bad war alles super. Das Wasser ist heiß gewesen und jede hatte (glaub ich) auch genug davon.


War der verlorene schnellspanner von Annett? Sarah hat auf jeden Fall einen schwarzen doppelt. Schick mir doch die Adresse per PN, dann kann ich den zu dir schicken!

Liebe Grüße
Kathrin


----------



## Chaotenkind (23. Juni 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> Edit: jetzt weiß ich auch wie's geht
> Auf "Bildbereicht markieren" klicken -> das rechteckige Markierungs-Feld per drag/drop mit der Maus im Foto auf sich selbst schieben -> im Kommentarfeld den eigenen Nick eingeben mit einem @ davor (dadurch wird das Bild dann direkt auch zum eigenen Profil verlinkt und erscheint dann unter "Fotos auf denen xy markiert wurde")... wer nicht will, dass es verlinkt wird, lässt einfach das "@" weg!


 
Wieder was gelernt.
Hat geklappt! Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## Chaotenkind (23. Juni 2010)

velo1981 schrieb:


> War der verlorene schnellspanner von Annett? Sarah hat auf jeden Fall einen schwarzen doppelt. Schick mir doch die Adresse per PN, dann kann ich den zu dir schicken!
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Kathrin


 
Nee, meiner war es nicht. Habe Steckachse vorne bzw. popeligen XT hinten!
Ich glaube der war von Constance.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (23. Juni 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ich glaube der war von Constance.


Ja, ich glaub auch, da sie  ihren verzweifelt gesucht hat, um das Bike ins Auto zu kriegen.


----------



## Warnschild (23. Juni 2010)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Ach du meine Güte: Kann es sein, dass ich meine Jeantex-Regenjacke vergessen hab?



Hab se gefunden. Hätte vielleicht einfach mal meine Sachen vom WE aufräumen sollen, dann wär das Chaos eher überschaubar...

Ach, wer wer ist? - Ich bin nicht auf dem Bild, ...


----------



## Cristina (23. Juni 2010)

Im Harz bekommt *Schotter* schon eine andere Bedeutung
Jedenfalls für mich
Stellt euch mal vor ich hätte euch das vorenthalten, trotz anfänglicher Tragepassagen, neneneee.....

Ich jedenfalls fahr am Freitag wieder gen Harz und werde unsere *Schotterpisten* runterknallen und wünschen ich hätte 15 wilde tolle Frauen vor oder hinter mir
Und das macht Süchtig, ohne Frage....

Habe noch ein kurzes schwarzes Trikot mit weißen Paspeln im Angebot...

Liebe Grüße
Cristina


----------



## gnss (23. Juni 2010)

Ich bin gerade fußballflüchtig und irgendeine von euch hat ihre Fahne hier vergessen.  
Nike Laufschuhe in 36,5 vermisst niemand?


----------



## velo1981 (23. Juni 2010)

Hab bei Sarah nachgefragt, sie vermisst die Nike Schuhe...


Das nächste mal machen wir einen Flohmarkt danach in der Hütte...tja tut mir leid, da ist son toller Flohmarkt, quasi fast umme ecke...da müssen wir hin höhö


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. Juni 2010)

Ja, und nen Tauschbasar. Jede bringt mit, was sie nicht mehr braucht. Das gibt dann ein hübsches Durcheinander!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (24. Juni 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ja, und nen Tauschbasar. Jede bringt mit, was sie nicht mehr braucht. Das gibt dann ein hübsches Durcheinander!


----------



## gnss (24. Juni 2010)

Vermisst jemand eine blaue Kühlbox?


----------



## NewLife19 (24. Juni 2010)

Bin ich hier die Einzige, die noch alle(s) beieinander hat


----------



## scylla (24. Juni 2010)

NewLife19 schrieb:


> Bin ich hier die Einzige, die noch alle(s) beieinander hat



ach übrigens: ich vermisse einen silbernen 5er Inbus ... muss demnächst mal suchen kommen


----------



## NewLife19 (24. Juni 2010)

Na dann muss ich wohl zum suchen von weiteren beeindruckenden Trails wieder in den Harz fahren


----------



## lucie (24. Juni 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> ach übrigens: ich vermisse einen silbernen 5er Inbus ... muss demnächst mal suchen kommen



Darf ich beim Suchen behilflich sein?


----------



## Martina H. (24. Juni 2010)

...die Kühlbox ist meine - Cristina weiss aber schon Bescheid und hat alles auf einen großen Haufen getan.  Ich sag ja: das mit dem Vergessen habe ich konsequent durchgezogen: Jacke, Kühlbox, Werkzeug, Gewürze... alles meins 

...deshalb fahren wir am Samstag noch mal hoch - und können dabei natürlich mal nachsehen ob der Schotter noch da liegt, wo er hingehört 

... und wer ist eigentlich gnss 

Grüße

M.


----------



## velo1981 (24. Juni 2010)

ich glaube, es ist der Typ, der hätte klopfen sollen um uns alle abzumurksen...

Nö, keine Ahnung...wer bissn du?


----------



## scylla (24. Juni 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ..deshalb fahren wir am Samstag noch mal hoch - und können dabei natürlich mal nachsehen ob der Schotter noch da liegt, wo er hingehört



das hast du ja geschickt eingefädelt 
grüß mir die kleinen steinchen


----------



## gnss (25. Juni 2010)

Ich bin derjenige, der sich nicht reingetaut hat und wundere mich über das ganze Zeug, das hier rumliegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (25. Juni 2010)

Gibt es da nicht noch eine bewirtschaftete Hütte? Da könnte man sich doch zwischendurch mal einmieten,.....sinnier....

Und da ich nichts vergessen habe kann ich das bei dieser Gelegenheit gleich nachholen. 

Wäre vielleicht ne Rennsteigalternative, mein Freund jammert eh schon rum, er wäre derzeit nicht so fit.


----------



## lucie (25. Juni 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Gibt es da nicht noch eine bewirtschaftete Hütte? Da könnte man sich doch zwischendurch mal einmieten,.....sinnier....
> 
> Und da ich nichts vergessen habe kann ich das bei dieser Gelegenheit gleich nachholen.
> 
> Wäre vielleicht ne Rennsteigalternative, mein Freund jammert eh schon rum, er wäre derzeit nicht so fit.



Meinst Du diese hier?
Wäre praktisch, in die kann man ja, vom Achtermann kommend, gleich an die Theke rollen - quasi "drive in".


----------



## Martina H. (26. Juni 2010)

Ratet mal wo wir heute waren 

























Grüße

M.

PS: vergessen lohnt sich...manchmal... und verzeiht mir die Männer - sind halt meine


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (27. Juni 2010)

Lass mich raten, das Werkzeug hast du mitgenommen und die Kühlbox "fürs-nächste-Wochenende-vergessen"


----------



## AnjaR (27. Juni 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Ratet mal wo wir heute waren
> 
> PS: vergessen lohnt sich...manchmal... und verzeiht mir die Männer - sind halt meine


 

Dank Cristina (Winterhose) hab ich auch was vergessen und muss nochmal wieder kommen. Dann werde ich auch meinen Mann mitbringen. Ich finds toll, so ein gemeinsames Hobby zu haben.

Wir werden so Anfang September im Harz aufschlagen. Vielleicht können wir uns ja dann (mit Männer) dort treffen.

Lieben Gruß
Anja


----------



## Martina H. (27. Juni 2010)

> Lass mich raten, das Werkzeug hast du mitgenommen und die Kühlbox "fürs-nächste-Wochenende-vergessen"



... das ich da nicht allein drauf gekommen bin , nene, diesmal habe ich alles mitgenommen!

@AnjaR: Anfang September wird notiert, aber mit Männern? HmH, ich nehme meine ja gerne mit, aber nur mit "Ladies" war schon geil...

Grüße

M.


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. Juni 2010)

Also, September würde ich mich auch anschließen. Wenn mit Mann, müsste der sehen, dass er seiner Chefin ein paar Urlaubstage außerhalb der Schulferien entlocken kann.

@lucie: ja, die meinte ich!


----------



## lucie (28. Juni 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Ratet mal wo wir heute waren
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ähm, an der Ostsee? 

Wunderschöne Bilder, da kommt bei mir der pure Neid auf. 
Freu mich schon auf die CD von Cristina.

Der kleinere Mann ist ja echt gut drauf, habe mir letztens mal das Video angesehen. Super!!! 



AnjaR schrieb:


> Dank Cristina (Winterhose) hab ich auch was vergessen und muss nochmal wieder kommen. Dann werde ich auch meinen Mann mitbringen. Ich finds toll, so ein gemeinsames Hobby zu haben. Wir werden so Anfang September im Harz aufschlagen. Vielleicht können wir uns ja dann (mit Männer) dort treffen.
> Lieben Gruß
> Anja





> @AnjaR: Anfang September wird notiert, aber mit Männern? HmH, ich nehme meine ja gerne mit, aber nur mit "Ladies" war schon geil...
> Grüße
> M.




*Im September wäre ich gern mit dabei, allerdings ohne männlichen Anhang.  
Dürfte ich trotzdem mitkommen? BITTE...*


----------



## velo1981 (28. Juni 2010)

Martina, ist das auf dem Bild DIE Stufe? Wenn ja: SUPER GEMACHT BABÖÖÖÖ  
Coole Sau, du 


September? Geht das denn überhaupt mit der Hütte, oder bucht ihr euch einfach in eine andere ein oder wie oder was`?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luna_01 (28. Juni 2010)

das muss ja richtich richtich gut gewesen sein; freut mich fuer euch alle, die ihr dabei sein konntet.

zwei fragen habe ich:
1. auf welcher stufe der singletrailskala seid ihr durch den harz geduest und
2. hat eine von euch die routen per gps aufgezeichnet?
ersteres interessiert mich fuer zukuenftige ladies-bike-treffen [kaeme ich da mit oder koennen wir sowas mal hier im schwarzen wald machen oder so?] und zweiteres fuer ein hoffentlich bald stattfindendes privates verlaengertes harzwochenende.
danke euch und ... keep on riding! 
luna_01


----------



## AnjaR (28. Juni 2010)

velo1981 schrieb:


> Martina, ist das auf dem Bild DIE Stufe? Wenn ja: SUPER GEMACHT BABÖÖÖÖ
> Coole Sau, du
> 
> 
> September? Geht das denn überhaupt mit der Hütte, oder bucht ihr euch einfach in eine andere ein oder wie oder was`?


 
Soweit sind wir in der Planung noch nicht. Da wir (mein Mann und ich) eh mit dem Womo kommen, hab ich da auch noch nicht drüber nachgedacht.


----------



## Martina H. (28. Juni 2010)

> DIE Stufe?



... ja , ich habe schon drauf gewartet, das von Dir ein Kommentar dazu kommt 



> 2. hat eine von euch die routen per gps aufgezeichnet?



...Cristina??



> ... im schwarzen wald machen oder so?



Hmh, mir kommen da Ideen...  Das wären dann ja 4 (in Worten Vier!) Liteville


----------



## AnjaR (28. Juni 2010)

luna_01 schrieb:


> das muss ja richtich richtich gut gewesen sein; freut mich fuer euch alle, die ihr dabei sein konntet.
> 
> zwei fragen habe ich:
> 1. auf welcher stufe der singletrailskala seid ihr durch den harz geduest und
> ...


zu 1.) 
die Trails waren zum Teil sehr verblockt und wurzelig, aber nicht steil.
Wer was nicht fahren konnte oder wollte, hat geschoben. Wir haben immer auf alle gewartet. Im Wald verloren haben wir wohl keine

zu 2.) GPS Daten veröffentliche ich grundsätzlich nicht. Wenn ihr fahrt, meldet euch, dann kann ich Dir ein oder zwei Touren per e-mail schicken.

Wenn Du eine Adresse und Touren im Schwarzwald hast, kann so ein Treffen natürlich auch dort stattfinden. Wäre dann für den Süden einfacher, daran teilzunehmen.

@Lucie: klar darfst Du auch ohne Anhang kommen.

Gruß Anja


----------



## luna_01 (28. Juni 2010)

> Hmh, mir kommen da Ideen...  Das wären dann ja 4 (in Worten Vier!) Liteville



soso, was fuer ideen fliegen dich an? die wuerden mich interessieren. 




> zu 2.) GPS Daten veröffentliche ich grundsätzlich nicht. Wenn ihr fahrt, meldet euch, dann kann ich Dir ein oder zwei Touren per e-mail schicken.



... das ist genau das, was ich am liebsten lesen wollte. danke und wenn wir es endlich in den harz schaffen, nehme ich dein angebot gerne an.
ps - finde deine einstellung zu uebrigens gps-daten-veroeffentlichung gut.

weiterarbeiten ist angesagt ... 
luna_01


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (28. Juni 2010)

Gut, 
September: vorgemerkt. 
Schwarzer Wald: auch vorgemerkt.
Fehlen nur noch konkrete Voschläge zwecks Datum und Unterkunft 
Mal ehrlich, schaffen wir dieses Jahr noch ein zweites Treffen? 
Kenne mich im Schwarzwald nicht aus, wollte aber eh mal hin. Vielleicht ein schönes Herbstwochenende? Hatten sowieso gesagt: nächstes Treffen andere Location (auch wenn Jena schon im Gespräch war).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cristina (28. Juni 2010)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

bin gerade am Dauerbrennen und hoffe, dass die Foto CD Morgen rausgeht und die Handtücher und die Schuhe und die Trikos und und nd...
Meinen Urlaub verbringe ich Anfang September, ihr dürft raten wo?
Na klar im Harz

Die Achtermann Hütte ist zu empfehlen, leider steht die, die ihr schon kennt nicht zur Verfügung, aber die Familie Werner sind super net, es ist günstig, und sogar eine Sauna steht bereit und zuletzt ist das Essen auch klasse

GPS-Daten bekommt ihr von mir per PN oder Mail.

Ein Treffen dieses Jahr im Schwarzwald fände ich gut aber zu kurzfristig, oder?

Eine Idee.....7. Schierker MTB Endurothon am 27. bis 29.08.2010
.... und ich bin mit dabei  ist sehr empfehlenswert und anspruchvoll, aber was heißt das schon. Findet ihr die Wege bei euch zuhause nach dem Harz WE noch anspruchsvoll?
Spätestens zu dem Termin sind wieder alle Wurzeln und jeglicher Schotter  im Harz und in Schierke waren wir ja schon, nicht wahr?

7. Schierker MTB Endurothon am 27. bis 29.08.2010
http://www.endurothon.de/

Liebe Grüße
Cristina


----------



## velo1981 (29. Juni 2010)

huhu,
kurzfristig kann ja auch für die gut sein, die vielleicht flexibel sind und Lust haben. Vielleicht findet sich was.

Kennt sich wer aus? Wer könnte guiden und wo könnte man schlafen?


----------



## Fie (1. Juli 2010)

Wo kann man denn jetzt Bildchen gucken?


----------



## Martina H. (1. Juli 2010)

Bilder kommen, sobald wir uns sortiert haben


----------



## Fie (1. Juli 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Bilder kommen, sobald wir uns sortiert haben



Danke sehr. Will ja wissen, was man so verpaßt hat


----------



## luna_01 (1. Juli 2010)

zum schwarz[en]wald:
auskennen tue ich mich hier in meiner ecke schon ...
nur ist der herbst schon ziemlich voll ...
vier tage mit maedels biken ...
zwei wochen mit freund auf la palma ...
somit waere bei mir sehr sehr viel vom termin abhaengig.

sonnengruesse
luna_01


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (2. Juli 2010)

luna_01 schrieb:


> zum schwarz[en]wald:
> auskennen tue ich mich hier in meiner ecke schon ...
> nur ist der herbst schon ziemlich voll ...
> vier tage mit maedels biken ...
> ...


 
Wenn ich das richtig sehe bist du die einzige die sich da auskennt also mach doch einfach einen Terminvoschlag und mal sehen wie das allgemeine Feedback ist. Gemeinsahm einen Termin zu finden ist bei so vielen Mädels eher unmöglich.


----------



## velo1981 (2. Juli 2010)

genau, wer kann, kann und wer nicht kann, kann eben nicht...

Logisch, oder?


----------



## Warnschild (2. Juli 2010)

Hat schon eine ihre Bilder bekommen? Ich warte noch sehnsüchtig (wirklich das erste Mal, dass ich auf Fotos von mir abfahre!). 

Wünsche übrigens allen ein tolles Sommersonnenwochenende!


----------



## velo1981 (2. Juli 2010)

Nee, bis jetzt nicht. Ich freu mich auch dolle darauf...hoffe auch, dass mein neuer Sattel morgen kommt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magic^desire (3. Juli 2010)

ich auch  jeder tag führt mich jeden tag voller vorfreude zum briefkasten


----------



## luna_01 (5. Juli 2010)

ein wochenende im schwarzen wald???

nachdem ich lange in meinen kalender gestarrt habe ... ein ganzes wochenende - also so von freitagnachmittag bis sonntaggegenabend kriege ich nur noch mitte/ende november hin. macht das noch sinn? also, wenn das wetter mitspielt sicherlich, aber bin ich petrus?

und um abschaetzen zu koennen, was ich an strecken planen muesste, damit alle spass haben, muesstet ihr mir noch ein paar infos und wuensche geben. wie leichtmittelschwer hoch und wie runter? und mit bikepark in todtnau fuer manche oder nicht [also ich nicht, nur mal so zur einstufung].

es sonnt und frau muesste raus in den wald, kann aber nicht, weil sie drinnen im buero sitzen darf - luna_01. @-)


----------



## Martina H. (5. Juli 2010)

... ich sage für "November im Schwarzwald" ab - ohne mich.


----------



## AnjaR (5. Juli 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... ich sage für "November im Schwarzwald" ab - ohne mich.


 
Ich denke auch, dass November nicht die ideale Jahreszeit ist. Vielleicht sollte man doch eher fürs neue Jahr planen.


----------



## lucie (6. Juli 2010)

Schwarzer Wald? Ja gern.  November? Nöööö! 
Vielleicht wäre eine Planung für nächstes Jahr sinnvoller.

Leider waren heute wieder nur Rechnungen im Briefkasten... und ein Foto  ... vom "rasenden" Transporter.


----------



## scylla (6. Juli 2010)

Och wieso eigentlich nicht? 
November kann ja auch ganz schön sein, und außerdem weiß man dann, dass es kalt ist und packt nicht nur Sommersachen ein


----------



## Chaotenkind (6. Juli 2010)

Würde mich anschließen. Hauptsache die Unterkunft und die Dusche sind warm! Mit Winterklamotten und langer Unterwäsche sollte es auch für mich beim radeln auszuhalten sein.


----------



## lucie (6. Juli 2010)

November ansich wäre kein Problem (es gibt ja kein schlechtes Wetter, nur schlechte...), wären da nicht die obligatorischen Familienfeiern und die "heißgeliebten" Wochenend- und Bereitschaftsdienste. Ich könnte es wahrscheinlich nur sehr kurzfristig eintakten. Im Bus zu schnarchen wäre nur für alle anderen Teilnehmerinnen angenehmer.
Wäre deshalb als "Spätbucherin" schon auf einen wärmeren Liegeplatz angewiesen.


----------



## Cristina (6. Juli 2010)

Hallo Mädels,

sorry dass ich euch so lange hab hingehalten.
Die Fotos sind schon etwas länger zu euch unterwegs...
Anbei ein kleiner Vorgeschmack und ein Einblick in meinem Arbeitsbereich letzte Woche  ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (6. Juli 2010)

Boah, das sieht ja schon mal sehr professionell aus...ick freu' mir schon...


----------



## Cristina (6. Juli 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Boah, das sieht ja schon mal sehr professionell aus...ick freu' mir schon...




Na, dein Umschlag kommt auch noch duftend daher 

LG Cristina


----------



## velo1981 (6. Juli 2010)

wow, mensch, hast du dir Mühe gemacht! Toll!!! Da freu ich mich jetzt noch mehr drauf!!!


----------



## Chaotenkind (7. Juli 2010)




----------



## 1000grad (7. Juli 2010)

juhu ein fahrbild von mir  danke cristina für die mühe!!


----------



## NewLife19 (7. Juli 2010)

Ähm  Heißt das nun, dass einige von euch die foto-cd schon haben 

Wenn ja, dann hab ich einen sehr langsamen postboten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cristina (7. Juli 2010)

NewLife19 schrieb:


> Ähm  Heißt das nun, dass einige von euch die foto-cd schon haben
> 
> Wenn ja, dann hab ich einen sehr langsamen postboten.



Hi,

ich habe die CDs aber alle zur selben Zeit zur Post gebracht...


----------



## 1000grad (7. Juli 2010)

NewLife19 schrieb:


> Ähm  Heißt das nun, dass einige von euch die foto-cd schon haben
> 
> Wenn ja, dann hab ich einen sehr langsamen postboten.



Hmm. du hast doch bestimmt den gleichen Postboten wie ich...


----------



## velo1981 (7. Juli 2010)

meine ist auch noch nicht da *schnüff*


----------



## magic^desire (8. Juli 2010)

bei mir ist auch noch nichts angekommen  
*jedentagsehnsüchtigzumbriefkastenrenn*


----------



## scylla (8. Juli 2010)

Ich hab meine CD gerade angeschaut 
Tolle Bilder!
Vielen Dank an die Fotografinnen, und an Christina fürs zusammenstellen und verschicken!


----------



## lucie (8. Juli 2010)

Auch von mir Dank an Cristina für die mühevoll gestaltete CD. 
Sehr schöne Bilder, wunderrschöne Gegend und tolle Mädels - das Ganze bitte bald nochmal!!!


----------



## Chaotenkind (8. Juli 2010)

Danke!! Gestern abend völlig fertig heimgekommen und da lag die CD lag im Briefkasten. Da war doch die Müdigkeit gleich vergessen.

Werde sie mir jetzt aber mal gemütlich reinziehen!

Nochmals vielen Dank Cristina, für die Mühe!


----------



## Martina H. (8. Juli 2010)

... so, dann versuch ich mich mal an der versprochenen Fotostrecke:

zunächst ein paar Impressionen vom Harz:





















Das wir (oder zumindest einige von uns  ) diese Wege auch gefahren sind, beweisen diese Bilder:

































Einige von uns waren auf dem Brocken:





nämlich da drüben:





...einige im Bikepark:













... natürlich wurden auch gemeinsame Touren gemacht (garnicht so einfach bei 16 Frauen  )





... ein paar Testsoteronträger haben wir aufgeschreckt und zum Fotomachen verpflichtet (die fahren niewieder in den Harz  ):





Ein liebes Heinzelmännchen hatte für uns den Tisch gedeckt:





... und dann ging es nach professionellem Reifenwechsel los auf Tour:





... natürlich gab es auch Pannen, die schnell behoben wurden. Was wir hier machen wissen aber nur die Beteiligten  :





Wir hatten jedenfalls eine Menge Spass:













... und wer meint, dieses Treffen schreit nach einer Neuauflage soll dieses hier kundtun, oder aber für immer schweigen


----------



## velo1981 (8. Juli 2010)

Huhu, sind für euch die Bilder online ok? 

Wenn nicht, einfach bescheid sagen, denk ich. 


Drückt mir mal die Daumen dass meine Bilder auch morgen ankommen....


----------



## Twinkie (9. Juli 2010)

aaaarrrgh...wasn das fürn stück mit dem geländer...ist das hardtailtauglich?.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (9. Juli 2010)

Auf jeden Fall Neuauflage!

@twinkie: also für 1000grad schon!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (9. Juli 2010)

@Martina: Hast die schönsten Fotos ausgesucht! Find ich klasse!
Sogar zwei Angeberbilder von mir dabei   
Das Ding mit dem Geländer ist übrigens tatsächlich fahrbar und wenn ich das nächste Mal da bin auch komplett, da bin ich mir ganz sicher. Werde sicher nicht alleine hinfahren, hoffe also auf einen Videobeweis


----------



## Twinkie (9. Juli 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> @twinkie: also für 1000grad schon!


 1000° Angstschweiß?

Was hat die Maikäfer-aufdem-Rücken-Stellung zu bedeuten?


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. Juli 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> 1000° Angstschweiß?


 
Nö, Nickname der jüngsten von der Harztruppe, die mit ihrem Hardtail uns Federwegjunkies mal gezeigt hat, was ne Harke ist.


----------



## AnjaR (9. Juli 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> 1000° Angstschweiß?


Nö, sie fährt ´n Hardtail und knallt überall runter.



Twinkie schrieb:


> Was hat die Maikäfer-aufdem-Rücken-Stellung zu bedeuten?


So landet man, wenn man über den Lenker geht und mit den Klickies auf den Pedalen kleben bleibt

@ Martina:


----------



## Twinkie (9. Juli 2010)

Ahaaa.....feinfein...dann bitte die Koordinaten zu mir, dann kann ich das mit meinem HT ja auch mal wagen! 

@Anja: Wenn man genügend Schwung hat, würde man ja dann wieder in die Ausgangsposition purzeln....war das die Message?


----------



## AnjaR (9. Juli 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> Ahaaa.....feinfein...dann bitte die Koordinaten zu mir, dann kann ich das mit meinem HT ja auch mal wagen!
> 
> @Anja: Wenn man genügend Schwung hat, würde man ja dann wieder in die Ausgangsposition purzeln....war das die Message?


  Aber ich bin zu feige, das zu testen.
Wenn´s klappt, sag mir wie


----------



## Twinkie (9. Juli 2010)

war das die antwort auf aussage 1.) oder 2.) ? 

ich glaube das überlass ich lieber den rhönradlern unter uns


----------



## NewLife19 (9. Juli 2010)

Mädels, das Wochenende kann beginnen. Meine Foto-CD ist eeeendlich daaaa!

Hat anscheinend ne kleine Rundreise nach Naumburg gemacht, da nicht die richtige PLZ in meiner Adresse stand.

Lechz, jetzt aber fix anschauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (9. Juli 2010)

luna_01 schrieb:


> ein wochenende im schwarzen wald???
> 
> nachdem ich lange in meinen kalender gestarrt habe ... ein ganzes wochenende - also so von freitagnachmittag bis sonntaggegenabend kriege ich nur noch mitte/ende november hin. macht das noch sinn? also, wenn das wetter mitspielt sicherlich, aber bin ich petrus?
> 
> ...


 
Um noch einmal den schwarzen Wald in Erinnerung zu rufen:
Mit der richtigen Kleidung kein Problem, ich suche schon mal die warmen Sachen raus 
Ehrlich, wäre auf jeden Fall dabei. Wer meldet sich außer Chaotenkind, scylla, luna und mir noch freiwillig?


----------



## 1000grad (9. Juli 2010)

Ich hab auch Böcke. Auf jeden Fall!!


----------



## 1000grad (9. Juli 2010)

Das obligatorische Gipfelposen konnten wir uns übrigens auch trotz des wohl ebenfalls obligatorischen Eiswinds da oben nicht verkneifen:


----------



## lucie (9. Juli 2010)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Um noch einmal den schwarzen Wald in Erinnerung zu rufen:
> Mit der richtigen Kleidung kein Problem, ich suche schon mal die warmen Sachen raus
> Ehrlich, wäre auf jeden Fall dabei. Wer meldet sich außer Chaotenkind, scylla, luna und mir noch freiwillig?



Ich! 
Aber dann leider nur mit eher kurzfristiger Zusage wegen der "schööönen" WE-Dienste.


----------



## Cristina (9. Juli 2010)

@Martina
klasse gemacht

Hab ich das richtig verstanden, Schwarzwald im November?

Ratet mal wo ich höchstwahrscheinlich ab November meine Zelte aufbauen werde?
Da sind zwei nette Bikeparks, die fangen beide mit W.. an
Drückt mal fest die Daumen denn am Montag bekomme ich bescheid.

@NewLife19
sorry, meine Brille muß ich doch häufiger aufsetzen, noch Jemand noch immer ohne CD?

Liebe Grüße
Cristina


----------



## velo1981 (9. Juli 2010)

Ich bin ohne Fahrradsachen und ohne Cd...vielleicht kommt sie morgen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (9. Juli 2010)

... so, jetzt habe ich auch mein Poserfoto:





...und da das Bild hier eigentlich nicht so richtig reingehört hier noch eins für die Ladies vom Brocken:





...beachtet die Gradanzeige 

... es war sooooo heiß und dazu absolut windstill!!!


----------



## scylla (10. Juli 2010)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Um noch einmal den schwarzen Wald in Erinnerung zu rufen:
> Mit der richtigen Kleidung kein Problem, ich suche schon mal die warmen Sachen raus
> Ehrlich, wäre auf jeden Fall dabei. Wer meldet sich außer Chaotenkind, scylla, luna und mir noch freiwillig?



Wenn das Ganze zu Stande kommt... gibt's denn Präferenzen für den Ort (Schwarzwald ist klar, aber der ist groß)? 
Rund um Freiburg ist's schön (und auch immer etwas wärmer) und auch bei Enzklösterle im Nordschwarzwald (da wurde ja auch relativ neu ein Mtb-Wegenetz ausgeschildert, ähnlich zum Mountainbikepark Pfälzerwald)... nur mal so als Anregung...


----------



## luna_01 (10. Juli 2010)

zum schwarzen wald.
egal ob im november oder im kommenden fruehjahr ...
ich gebe scylla recht, rund um freiburg ist es schoen und fuer ein wochenende gibt es hier mehr als ausreichend zu tun.
ich schreibe "hier", weil ich von "hier" schreibe. 
alles klar?
ja, ich wohne hier "unten".
luna_01


----------



## Cristina (10. Juli 2010)

Nur maln Tip von Jemand der diesbezüglich schon viel Erfahrung geasammelt hat:

Setzt den Termin für nächster Jahr im Sommer, dann ist genug Zeit für Alle das zu planen und die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass das Wetter gut ist, ist höher.

Ihr habt ja gesehen, dass es einiges an Aufwand bedarf, und ihr habt ja noch nicht mal mein Aufwand mitbekommen
Könnt ihr euch an die Vorhersage für unser WE errinern? 
Zum Glück kam es anders, aber für ein WE Kilometerweit zu fahren und dann im Spätherbst, wo die Wahrscheinlichkeit auf Regen hoch ist.....
Neeee

Ich wäre gerne im Sommer im Schwarzwald dabei und würde euch Alle gerne wiedersehen, nicht aber im November.

Liebe Grüße
Cristina


----------



## Martina H. (10. Juli 2010)

> Ich wäre gerne im Sommer im Schwarzwald dabei und würde euch Alle gerne wiedersehen, nicht aber im November


----------



## NewLife19 (10. Juli 2010)

Schwarzwald klingt gut. Nächstes Jahr klingt noch besser  
Frau braucht ja auch ein Highlight im nächsten Jahr. Außerdem kann ich es da besser einplanen. Für dieses Jahr sollen ja noch weitere Highlights folgen.


----------



## velo1981 (10. Juli 2010)

Ich fänd es auch schön, sowohl in den Schwarzwald als auch Cristina besuchen zu fahren  Mir egal wann, im Frühjahr wär halt schöner.

Egal wo, hauptsache wir sehen uns nochmal wieder und das Ladies Treffen findet statt.

Denkt dran, ab zweimal ist Tradition


----------



## isali (12. Juli 2010)

Cristina schrieb:


> Ratet mal wo ich höchstwahrscheinlich ab November meine Zelte aufbauen werde?
> Da sind zwei nette Bikeparks, die fangen beide mit W.. an
> Drückt mal fest die Daumen denn am Montag bekomme ich bescheid.
> Cristina



Sag mal bescheid. Die Bikeparks im Schwarzwald wollte ich auch mal besuchen. 
LG Isa


----------



## Schnurz (12. Juli 2010)

Wenn ihr mich und mein Cube mitnehmt, wäre ich auch gern dabei


----------



## luna_01 (12. Juli 2010)

die tendenz scheint in richtung naechstem jahr zu gehen, deshalb mein vorschlag:
wir finden einen termin fuer fruehjahr/sommer 2011 fuer den schwarzwald.

und mein angebot an die, die nicht bis naechstes jahr warten wollen: meldet euch bei mir, ich gebe euch gerne den einen oder anderen tipp oder wir treffen uns zu einer gemeinsam tour ...

@ cristina ... und? hast du heute positive nachricht bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isali (12. Juli 2010)

Hat jemand Lust, im September die Schwarzwälder Bikeparks mit mir unsicher zu machen? Vielleicht jemand aus der Gegend. Und vielleicht jemand mit Bikepark-Erfahrung? Alle anderen wären mir auch recht. 

LG Isa


----------



## Cristina (12. Juli 2010)

luna_01 schrieb:


> die tendenz scheint in richtung naechstem jahr zu gehen, deshalb mein vorschlag:
> wir finden einen termin fuer fruehjahr/sommer 2011 fuer den schwarzwald.
> 
> und mein angebot an die, die nicht bis naechstes jahr warten wollen: meldet euch bei mir, ich gebe euch gerne den einen oder anderen tipp oder wir treffen uns zu einer gemeinsam tour ...
> ...



Ja, hab ich....
Ab November im Sauerland mit Zweitwohnung
Danke an Alle fürs Daumendrücken  

Liebe Grüße
Cristina


----------



## luna_01 (13. Juli 2010)

Cristina schrieb:


> Ja, hab ich....
> Ab November im Sauerland mit Zweitwohnung



klasse sache; herzlichen glueckwunsch.
hm, ab november? haben die im winter geoeffnet?
oder stehe ich auf der leitung?


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (13. Juli 2010)

Also:
Ich habe in Erdkunde nicht aufgepasst, daher korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege.
Der Schwarzwald beginnt etwa auf Höhe Pforzheim und erstreckt sich dann in den Süden. Das Sauerland liegt nördlich und gehört meines wissens nicht dazu, ist aber auch wunderschön. Die Frage ist nur von welcher Region reden wir denn jetzt  Die Bikeparks mit dem W denke ich werden Winterberg und Willingen sein (und nicht Wildbad und Wolfach). Wo würden wir denn das Treffen fürs nächste Jahr ansetzen? Für Sauerland würde ich wieder den BikeParkGuide machen und eine Jugendherberge gibt es in Winterberg auch, gleich gegenüber des Parks. 
Im Schwarzwald war ich noch nicht, daher diesbezüglich von mir leider null Vorschläge
Oder habe ich da irgendetwas völlig falsch verstanden


----------



## Cristina (13. Juli 2010)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Also:
> Ich habe in Erdkunde nicht aufgepasst, daher korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege.
> Der Schwarzwald beginnt etwa auf Höhe Pforzheim und erstreckt sich dann in den Süden. Das Sauerland liegt nördlich und gehört meines wissens nicht dazu, ist aber auch wunderschön. Die Frage ist nur von welcher Region reden wir denn jetzt  Die Bikeparks mit dem W denke ich werden Winterberg und Willingen sein (und nicht Wildbad und Wolfach). Wo würden wir denn das Treffen fürs nächste Jahr ansetzen? Für Sauerland würde ich wieder den BikeParkGuide machen und eine Jugendherberge gibt es in Winterberg auch, gleich gegenüber des Parks.
> Im Schwarzwald war ich noch nicht, daher diesbezüglich von mir leider null Vorschläge
> Oder habe ich da irgendetwas völlig falsch verstanden



Ich klär mal ein wenig auf

Es geht hierbei um ein Bewerbungsgespräch, der mich jetzt zu einem Wohnortwechsel  -erweiterung zwingen wird und zwar im November ins Sauerland nähe Willingen und Winterberg.
Ich wollte euch lediglich etwas neidisch machen....

Treffen nächstes Jahr in zZ Schwarzwald im Gespräch, was ist klasse finden würde. 
Schwarzwald liegt eher Südlich, das ist richtig 

LG Cristina


----------



## isali (13. Juli 2010)

Cristina, ich werd dich dann wohl mal besuchen müssen!


----------



## Twinkie (13. Juli 2010)

Schwarzwald ist mir spontan erst mal zu weit wech. Ich bin da auch für nen Harzbesuch. Willingen steht nächstes Jahr sowieso aufm Plan.


----------



## velo1981 (14. Juli 2010)

vielleicht können paar zu dem einen Termin nicht in den Harz, die können dann in den schwarzwald


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. Juli 2010)

Oder beides!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (14. Juli 2010)

Cristina schrieb:


> Ich klär mal ein wenig auf
> 
> Es geht hierbei um ein Bewerbungsgespräch, der mich jetzt zu einem Wohnortwechsel -erweiterung zwingen wird und zwar im November ins Sauerland nähe Willingen und Winterberg.
> Ich wollte euch lediglich etwas neidisch machen....
> ...


 
Wunderbar, dann ist ja alles klar  
Das mir dem neidisch machen hat übrigens auch funktioniert 
War nur etwas verwirrt wegen der Schwarzwälder Bikeparks.



> Hat jemand Lust, im September die *Schwarzwälder Bikeparks* mit mir unsicher zu machen?


----------



## isali (14. Juli 2010)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Wunderbar, dann ist ja alles klar
> Das mir dem neidisch machen hat übrigens auch funktioniert
> War nur etwas verwirrt wegen der Schwarzwälder Bikeparks.




hmm, ja....ich war wohl auch verwirrt...


----------



## Twinkie (14. Juli 2010)

dat is das wetter....


----------



## delia (14. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
habt ihr alle schon eure cd bekommen? bei mir war noch nix im Briefkasten... Vielleicht verloren gegangen?


----------



## Cristina (14. Juli 2010)

delia schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> habt ihr alle schon eure cd bekommen? bei mir war noch nix im Briefkasten... Vielleicht verloren gegangen?



Hallo Delia,

du hattest deine Adresse nicht auf dem Zettel hinterlassen, deswegen hast du auch keine bekommen.
Sendest du mir die per PN, dann geht ne CD auf die Reise

@All
Bitte schießt euch nicht schon so auf den Harz ein, da ich durch die Veränderung nichts versprechen kann und möchte.
Es sei denn ihr findet eine andere Unterkunft.
Ich´würde es aber abwechlungsreicher finden, wenn der Ort immer wechseln würde, dann hätten auch andere Mädels mal ne Chance und die Anderen würde viel mehr sehen.

LG
Cristina


----------



## Twinkie (14. Juli 2010)

für mich kommen harz, deister und harburger berge in frage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (14. Juli 2010)

Hallo 
Ladies Treffen im Schwarzwald.
Ich komm ausm Nordschwarzwald (Enzklösterle) und der fängt in Pforzheim an, höchste Erhebung ist Hornisgrinde 1164 m.
Wenn dieses Jahr noch Treffen dann vielleicht im Oktober. Als Ort schlag ich vor Baiersbronn auch wegen Nähe zur Schwarzwaldhochstraße.
Für Südschwarzwald schlage ich euch Todtnau vor.
Dann googelt mal feste.......
Grüße an euch alle


----------



## magic^desire (16. Juli 2010)

hallöchen ... 

also meine cd/dved ist letzte woche bei mir eingetrudelt ...

@ Chris ... jetzt ist der thüringer wald nicht mehr gut genug jetzt geht es doch nächstes jahr in den schwazwald ? 

lg jane


----------



## Warnschild (16. Juli 2010)

Ja, meine ist auch schon ne Weile da! Danke nochmals @Cristina fürs Schicken und Kopieren!


----------



## Cristina (16. Juli 2010)

magic^desire schrieb:


> hallöchen ...
> 
> also meine cd/dved ist letzte woche bei mir eingetrudelt ...
> 
> ...



Wohin auch immer ich bin dabei, wenn es früh angekündigt wird
Ihr aus den Thüringer Wald habt euch ja nicht mehr gemeldet....Ic

Das mit der CD hab ich gerne gemacht
Das Cover sollten wir offiziell als Motto, wenn ihr nichts dagegenhabt, zu dem -Ladies Treffen 2010 Mit Volldampf durch den Harz- handeln.

Die Meßlatte ist hoch gelegt, wie ich mir mal hab sagen lassen

Jetzt verschwinde ich für ne Woche ins Salzburger Land, sehr schöne Gegend zum Biken wie auch zum Wandern, ich hab beides dabei

Viele sonnige Tage wünsche ich Euch,
Cristina


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (18. Juli 2010)

Cristina schrieb:


> ...Eine Idee.....7. Schierker MTB Endurothon am 27. bis 29.08.2010
> .... und ich bin mit dabei  ist sehr empfehlenswert und anspruchvoll, aber was heißt das schon. Findet ihr die Wege bei euch zuhause nach dem Harz WE noch anspruchsvoll?
> Spätestens zu dem Termin sind wieder alle Wurzeln und jeglicher Schotter  im Harz und in Schierke waren wir ja schon, nicht wahr?
> 
> ...


 
Ich binn dabei  
Bin heute doch noch spontan in den Harz und habe die Kurz- und Mittelstrecke besichtigt  Zur nächsten Streckenbesichtigung am 15.08. werde ich wohl auch fahren um mir die große Runde zumindest einmal anzusehen.


----------



## Cristina (19. Juli 2010)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Ich binn dabei
> Bin heute doch noch spontan in den Harz und habe die Kurz- und Mittelstrecke besichtigt  Zur nächsten Streckenbesichtigung am 15.08. werde ich wohl auch fahren um mir die große Runde zumindest einmal anzusehen.




Dann sehen wir uns ja dort...
Na noch Jemand lust, es macht super Laune der Kurs ist echt klasse

LG von Cristina,
die zZ ein tolles Alpenpanorama geniest


----------



## HiFi XS (19. Juli 2010)

Cristina schrieb:


> Dann sehen wir uns ja dort...
> Na noch Jemand lust, es macht super Laune der Kurs ist echt klasse
> 
> LG von Cristina,
> die zZ ein tolles Alpenpanorama geniest


Hey Cristina -- erst mal ein großes Dankeschön für die tolle Organisation und Trails-Auswahl beim Harz treffen. Es war einfach SPITZE ! Und ich bin auch beim nächsten, egal wann und wo, dabei 

 JA ich hab Lust drauf und plane auch das Marathon ende August zu fahren. Das wird mein aller erstes und ich freue mich darüber sehr. 

Ich denke, ich fahr die mittlere Strecke.  Turbo, da du die Strecken besichtigt hast (oder wird) vielleicht könntest du ein bisschen was drüber schreiben?

Viele Grüße -  HiFi

PS die CD is immer noch nicht angekommen...


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (22. Juli 2010)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Ich denke, ich fahr die mittlere Strecke. Turbo, da du die Strecken besichtigt hast (oder wird) vielleicht könntest du ein bisschen was drüber schreiben?


 
Sorry, wollte eine richtig schöne Streckenbeschreibung machen, schaffe das aber vor dem Urlaub nicht mehr. Heute Abend geht es los. 
Wenn ich zurück bin gibt es genaueres, nur erst einmal so viel:
berauf geht es auf Forstwegen und berab schöne flowige Trails, Harz halt 
Die *richtig *kniffligen und wirklich *sehr *technischen Passagen sind leider nur auf der Langstrecke zu finden, die ist für mich aber konditionell definitiv nicht drin  (werde nur Kurzstrecke starten)
Ansonsten findest du unter diesem Link http://www.endurothon.de/strecken/ die GPS-Daten für Mittel- und Langstrecke als gpx-Datei.

Greetz


----------



## Martina H. (22. Juli 2010)

.... so ein Mist  ,

da wollte ich an der Strecke stehen und Euch anfeuern...


... und da muss ich feststellen, dass an dem WE unser Strassenfest ist - da bin ich organisatorisch fest eingebunden, schade, schade 

Bin ich halt in Gedanken bei Euch und drück die Daumen  , ihr macht das bestimmt bestens.


----------



## luna_01 (27. Juli 2010)

wenn das wetter mitmacht, wollen wir [mein freund und ich] an einem der beiden "mitte-august-wochenenden" endlich in den harz fahren und unsere bikes vom auto abladen. 
koennt ihr mir fuer zwei tage die schoensten strecken und evtl. sogar die dazu passende uebernachtungsmoeglichkeit [pension, hotel, zeltplatz] empfehlen?
bitte schoene flowige trails runter, nicht verblockt oder max. ~20% verblockt, sonst muss ich so weit wandern ... und das mache ich nicht gerne. 
ohja ich freue mich auf eure tipps ... luna_01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (10. August 2010)

Das wars, Urlaub vorbei. 
Hier wie versprochen eine kleine Streckenbeschreibung.

Das Rennen startet in Schierke im Eisstadion (HÃ¶he ca. 589m Ã¼. NN). 
Von dort aus geht es auf einer Strecke von ca. 400m auf Asphalt (in der ersten Runde) bzw. parallel zur Strasse auf einem kleineren Trail (in der zweiten und dritten Runde) bergauf. Dann geht es ca. 2km auf einem Schotterweg weiter bergauf, bis auf eine HÃ¶he von etwa 675hm. Hier biegen dann die Kurz- und Mittelstrecke rechts in den Ulmer Weg, einen netten schmalen Trail mit einigen Steinen, ein. Der Ulmer Weg ist etwa 780m lang und kreuzt keine HÃ¶henlinien. An seinem Ende steht eine SchutzhÃ¼tte, an der die Kurstrecke rechts abbiegt.

Die Mittelstrecke biegt kurz vor der HÃ¼tte links in einen Trail von etwa 1,5km LÃ¤nge ab. Der Trail und ein Teil des anschlieÃenden Forstweges fÃ¼hren bergab auf etwa 545hm. Um die Schleife zu schlieÃen und an der SchutzhÃ¼tte wieder auf die Kurzstrecke zu treffen fÃ¼hrt die Mittelstrecke auf ca. 2km Schotterweg wieder berauf.

Von hier aus sind noch einmal einige HÃ¶henmeter entlang des ehemaligen Grenzstreifens zu erklimmen. Nach ca.1,4km und auf einer HÃ¶he von 729m zweigt rechts ein Trail ab, der alle Teilnehmer wieder in Richtung Schierke fÃ¼hrt. Bis zum erreichen des Eisstadions sind es dann noch etwa 3km auf Schotterwegen, wobei die Strecke an âunserem Gruppenfotobaumâ vorbeifÃ¼hrt. 
Das Ziel ist aber noch immer nicht erreicht, dafÃ¼r mÃ¼ssen alle Teilnehmer einmal durch das Stadion hindurch, scharf links eine Treppe hoch, die Citysprintstrecke (300m mit 30hm) bewÃ¤ltigen, ein kleines StÃ¼ck durch den Ort und dann mit einer kleinen Schikane in der Abfahrt durch den Kurpark wieder ins Stadion, wo dann zum Ende der dritten Runde endlich das Ziel wartet.

Somit kommt man bei der Kurzstrecke auf eine LÃ¤nge von 24km und 660hm.
Die Mittelstrecke fordert die Biker auf einer LÃ¤nge von 39km mit 1050hm.

Ich hoffe mein kleiner Erlebnissbericht hilft allen noch unentschlossenen.

Greetz

Bekomme leider irgendwie meinen Garmin Screenshot nicht hochgeladen, versuche es aber weiterhin.


----------



## HiFi XS (15. August 2010)

> Hier wie versprochen eine kleine Streckenbeschreibung.


Liebe Turbo - 
Klasse. Vielen vielen dank für die ausführliche Streckebeschreibung. Sie gibt mir eine sehr gute Idee, was zu erwarten ist. Ich hoffe, schon am Freitag anzukommen damit ich die Strecken auch einmal fahren kann. Die lange 66er ist auch für mich sehr lang. Die 39er strecke sprich mich immer noch an - wobei in der Trübel die 24er wahrscheinlich auch reichen würde. Die sache ist, ich würde die kurze Strecke genau so langsam fahren als die längere strecken  Warum dann nicht gleich die mittlere?

Trainieren hier in der DIN-geformten Berliner Umgebung ist nicht so einfach  Fahr erstmals noch ein paar tage weg wo ich andere bergauf strecken finden kann als die olle 2 hier in der nähe... Melde ich aber nochmal.

Es klingt als ob Du bei der kurzen Strecke bleibst. Ich hoffe wir sehen uns aber! Würde mich sehr freuen.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (30. November 2010)

Schon gesehen?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7795887#post7795887


----------

